# Swedish Invasion



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep, that's right, the swedish invasion of the United States has officially begun. The mission is all about having fun, learning lots and being in the best god damn shape of my life  Yes, all those three things can be done at the same time, I've just got to be smart and follow my own lead  

For those of you that don't know me, I'm IM's own swedish girl who is currently in the US for an exchange year. My boyfriend Justin (Eggs here on IM) is here too (he's an american) and we live in the same apartment complex.

Now, this year will definately be challenging. My roomies are party animals and they really want me to go out with them all the time. That's not going to happen. They eat crap, I won't. Most of them don't work out, I will. Just having them around all the time is hard sometimes, since I'm the kind of person that needs a lot of space sometimes. The classes I'm going to take this semester are all in the Health Sciences department and I'm really excited to start. The teaching methods will most likely be different and that can be a challenge. Having all my friends and family in Sweden is also hard, but I know that it's a good thing to learn to live on my own.
Justin is my biggest supporter and he really is my angel. I did have one short session of emergency homesickness last week and he just told me to let it all out and cry on his shoulder. 

I plan on logging my meals and workouts here. I will probably skip it somedays when I'm busy, but I will log most of the time  The diet I follow is the healthy diet  I take day by day and make healthy choices. I can't stand sugary things, so that won't be a problem. My workout plan includes quite a bit of cardio and weights. 

Let's get this party started


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2004)

Saturday:

Meals:
1: 5 whites, 1 yolk, 1 cup Hood's carb countdown milk
Snack: 1/2 small sugarfree frappuccino, 10 peanuts
2: 1 turkey burger, veggies
3: protein shake, 10 cashews
4: 3 ox chicken, 1 oz seafood, veggies
1 sugarfree redbull with a tiny bit of vodka

Workouts:
- AM: 25 min running, 15 min powerwalking on incline
- Chest and triceps:
Benchpress:4x8
Incline bp: 3x6-8
DB flyes: 3x8-9
Pushdowns: 3x8
Kickbacks: 3x8
- 28 min on stationary


----------



## BritChick (Aug 21, 2004)

Look forward to following your journal, good luck!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 21, 2004)

HEy Jenny!!  (I just replied in your other journal too.. hehe). 

Make the US a memorable experience girlie!  Have fun, study hard and make the best of it all!


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2004)

Good luck hot stuff, Ive missed you!!!!!

Low carb milk, you lucky girl~!!!

Oh, about your roomies-they lead a totally different lifestyle than you, and if they are going to judge you, so be it. They should be accepting of YOUR ways, nothing else. Be yourself. Do what makes you happy. Dont ever feel pressued to drink and party, if thats not you. I guess overall this is your life-you should never live to people please, I am a strong believer in that. I think you should sit down with your roomies and set things straight, once and for all before its too late. JMHO!

Take care.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 21, 2004)

You look so gorgeous and fit, but I cant believe how controlling these girls are already.. I hope they come to accept you and stop trying to change you but I'm afraid it MAY become a problem.. Just stay strong!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Jenny,

Thanks for helping to keep America beautiful !  With Justin close by you should have no problem meeting keeping your head about you and making your goals 1


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks peeps  You are all so wonderful! I'm being myself and I'm doing my thang. My roomies don't give me too much of a hard time right now. It's really only one of em that can be a bit controlling and she actually works out a bit. Though she's picking on my eating a little but I just laugh it off.

Had a good 2nd workout today, felt gooood


----------



## Jenny (Aug 22, 2004)

Justin and I went to a Caribbean restaurant yesterday. It was great! Had a mixed seafood platter as an appetizer and then a chicken salad. It was great! No fatty sauces either and we got a huge glass of water. I liked that place 
Went out with my roomies for just a little while. Didn't want beer or their sugary drinks so I went for sugarfree redbull and just a tiny bit of vodka.  Came back at 10:30, I was too tired. It feels so weird not being able to buy alcohol here, I'm so used to the swedish laws.
Meals yesterday were lacking some protein. Might be better today. I must say I really like the way I look right now. Haven't been so happy with my looks before I think, it's a great feeling


----------



## Jenny (Aug 22, 2004)

New pics in my gallery  Check em out!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 22, 2004)

EXCELLENT pics Jenny!  Your looking SMOKIN! :bounce: Im so glad that your finally at a position where you are fully content withyour body!  YOU SHOULD BE!! 

Keep up all your hard work darlin!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 22, 2004)

Well AJ, I have room for lots and lots of improvement!! Thanks though  I'm comfortable with my body, but I still have lots of goals I'm working towards!! I'll be fully content when I'm on the cover of  a fitness mag looking smooooooookin


----------



## Jenny (Aug 22, 2004)

Sunday:

Meals:
1: protein shake, a bit of kashi cereal, 5 cashews. (I would have preferred eggs and sweetpotatoe, but there's a guy sleeping on our couch in the living room/kitchen and I don't want to wake him up  ) will try to sneak out an apple too before I leave .
2: 1 turkey burger, lc milk, 2 triscuits, 1/2 slice ww bread, 1/2 tbsp butter
3: protein shake, 20 peanuts
4: 5 whites, 1 yolk, lc milk (like 2 cups), veggies

Workouts:
- AM: 27 min running, 13 min powerwalking on incline. I LOVE my apartment gym!! 
- 20 min stationary, 15 min powerwalk


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 22, 2004)

hey Jenny!!

I LOVE reading your journal! this new one is exciting! Im getting ready to go back to uni in 17 days, and i cant wait! Live it up, but study hard too! rememeber why you are there. and i TOTALLY know about crazy roommates and partiers, just stay true to your goals and your lifestyle and respect theirs (even if you find it kinda disgusting at times), and they will leave you alone!

Qestion for you jen, how old are you? Im just wondering if we are close in age. Your progress over the year has been awesome to see! and I know how you feel. liking what you see in the mirror is such a great feeling, i love it!

enjoy that gym in the apartment, that is fun!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 22, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> hey Jenny!!
> 
> I LOVE reading your journal! this new one is exciting! Im getting ready to go back to uni in 17 days, and i cant wait! Live it up, but study hard too! rememeber why you are there. and i TOTALLY know about crazy roommates and partiers, just stay true to your goals and your lifestyle and respect theirs (even if you find it kinda disgusting at times), and they will leave you alone!
> 
> ...


Hi Jen, I hope all is going well for you.  By the way, the pics in you gallery show that your work has really paid off.  You loo great.  I hope that I can apply the same work ethic that you have shown so that I can too have a gallery to be proud of...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi Jenny.  Tell your friends to "Swedish Invade" where I live   Tell Justin I said hello.  Never see him on IM anymore.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 23, 2004)

Three gold medals for Sweden this weekend!!! !!!! !!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 23, 2004)

Jenny- your pictures are awesome, you are so beautiful and you have an amazing body!!     So how are you liking the US so far???


----------



## Jenny (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Nc 

Oh and Laker, I'll be 21 in november  Thanks for all your sweet words 

Premi, I'll see what I can do  My school actually have an agreement with the University of Utah, I was considering it last year  Um, that is where you live, right?

Hey, I bought a bike today!!  It's probably nothing for you bike freaks here, but I love it!! It was $300 and a Jamis I think. I'm going to have some fun rides for sure!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 23, 2004)

Diet today.. Hmm, not great.. I'm probably not doing too bad calorie wise, but I've had about 5 sugarfree Reeses  I gave the rest to Justin, he'll finish em 

1: 5 whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 cup lc milk
2: 5 oz chicken, cashews, veggies, 3 triscuits
3: carb control shake, reeses and cashews
4: 4 oz chicken, veggies, few cashews

Workouts:
-AM: 35 min powerwalk/biking
- Back&Biceps:
Lat pulldowns: 3x8 +warm up set
Close grip pulldowns: 3x8
DB rows: 3x8
Superset:
Hammer and DB curls OWWWie
- about 10 min biking, got scared of by all the cars. God I miss all the swedish biking lanes and trails!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2004)

Yup, I live in Salt Lake   Believe it or not, its cold here.  The leaves on the trees are turning colors!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 23, 2004)

Yippee, finally got my american cell phone!!  Finally!! 

Premi, well it's not cold here! Still hot and humid! Btw, why is the dream over (your sig) ?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Jenny! Love the new journal!! You rock...like always


----------



## Jenny (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Stacey!!  How are you these days? Sorry I haven't stopped by for a while!! How's the new job?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 24, 2004)

Tuesday:

Meals:
1: 5 whites, 1 yolk, coffee with lc milk and 1 tbsp carb sense creamer, 1 slice Arnold atkins bread (60 cals), 1 apple

Workouts:
- AM: 30 mins run/powerwalk


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 24, 2004)

Everythings looking awesome Jenny!     I love riding bikes, but there's no where to ride around where I live either.  We don't have sidewalks except for a little tiny area in town and there's a ton of cars always going up the roads.


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2004)

He pretty lady!! Glad things are going well. What kind of cellie did you get?????


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Jenny.  The dream is over, because I have been out of the gym for so long.  Just waiting untill I can get back


----------



## Rich46yo (Aug 24, 2004)

Im a Swede to Jenny, tho Ive never been there. Welcome and have fun in America...............take care..............Rich


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey JenJen!
Glad you finally made it to the good ole US! Welcome! 

I'm looking forward to reading all about your fun adventures here. BTW, you're new pics are just gorgous - I'm loving those abs baby!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 25, 2004)

Aww Premi, I hope you can go back soon 

Rich, that's cool! So were your parents swedish or does it go waaay back?

Hiker, Thank you for the welcome  Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Jenny (Aug 25, 2004)

Going to update yesterdays meals.. I don't remember it all too well  This is somewhat correct.. 
2: carb control shake
3. 1 turkey burger, veggies, sunflower seeds 
4: 5 whites, sunflower seeds, lc milk, veggies
Snack: sunflower seeds, lc milk. The seeds are aaaall gone now and I won't buy anymote 

Workouts:
- AM: 30 mins run/powerwalk 
- Crazy walking to school (the hills here are killer), across campus.. Whew! I understand why there aren't too many really overweight people here!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 25, 2004)

Today:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 slice bread, 3 strawberries
2: 5 oz chicken, 1 slice bread (9g carbs), veggies, lc milk
3: 4 oz chicken, 20 peanuts, lc milk, bite of bread, 2 tbsp coffe creamer (15cals), veggies
4: protein shake, 2 triscuits
5: Chicken salad (no cheese/dressing)

Workouts:
- Biking to school and home on my new bike 
- Shoulders and hams:
Shoulder presses: 3x8
Lateral raises: 3x7-8
Rear delt lifts: 3x8
Front raises: 3x8
Ham kickbacks: 3x10-12
Deadlifts: 3x12

Took the day of cardio today


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2004)

Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey NT!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome to the US   You look so great in your new pics.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks Jodi!!  How are you? Is the surgery coming up?
Hope you're doing well sweety


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, hello there.....

I needed to make a little time to thank you for all of your kind comments.  You have been very supportive and I appreciate that...
Enjoy your time in the US...


----------



## Jenny (Aug 25, 2004)

Ooooh, I went shopping today!   Again  I got these really cute jeans at Express and got some super cute tops. Then a couple of shorts for like 3 bucks each! It feels so good to go into a store and be able to fit into practicly anything.. It's something I'll never take for granted, cause I know what it's like to struggle struggle to find a pair of jeans that fits the big ole' butt. Being able to buy really short shorts is such a good feeling too.. I love it, it's such a victory for me. Justin is teasing me by telling me I've become this material girl since I came here  But he understands me and shares my happiness 

Off to the gym soon


----------



## Jenny (Aug 25, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, hello there.....
> 
> I needed to make a little time to thank you for all of your kind comments.  You have been very supportive and I appreciate that...
> Enjoy your time in the US...



Hey Tony!  Good to see you in here!
All the things I said in your journal were true, YOU are a great inspiration to ME! 

Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Ooooh, I went shopping today!   Again  I got these really cute jeans at Express and got some super cute tops. Then a couple of shorts for like 3 bucks each! It feels so good to go into a store and be able to fit into practicly anything.. It's something I'll never take for granted, cause I know what it's like to struggle struggle to find a pair of jeans that fits the big ole' butt. Being able to buy really short shorts is such a good feeling too.. I love it, it's such a victory for me. Justin is teasing me by telling me I've become this material girl since I came here  But he understands me and shares my happiness
> 
> Off to the gym soon


OMG I saw these wicked cute Editor pants at Express that I HAVE to have.  I love their clothes so much.  Express, Abercrombie and American Eagle are my favorite stores.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Ohh just reminded me I have a gift card for Express! 

But not using it yet


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

I LOVE Express.  It's one of the few stores where I can find jeans that are actually long enough for me!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

I go there because its one of the few places I can find them short enough  

That and AE


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> ... It's something I'll never take for granted, cause I know what it's like to struggle struggle to find a pair of jeans that fits the big ole' butt.



I'm happy to find jeans/pants that fit me as well.  Being on the small end waist-wise, I often find that when I come upon a sale, there is usually no sizes to fit me.  I usually take a 29/30. I find most pants begin in the 32 range.


----------



## Rich46yo (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes both my grandparents were born there. Ive always wanted to go, mostly to see the pretty girls like you. Americans are big hearted generous people Jen, your going to enjoy yourself here..take care..................Rich


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Jenny 

I know you haven't been that long ( inthe US) but what do you think so far ?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey guys! In a bit of a hurry! I love having visitors  Will have to write more later on today!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 26, 2004)

Thursday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 cup lc milk, 1/4 cup kashi, 1 slice lc bread, 1/2 tbsp butter, 2 tbsp creamer
2: 1 turkey burger, 1 slice bread, 1/2 cup lc milk, veggies, 1/2 tbsp butter
3: 5 oz chicken, veggies, 4 triscuits
I really need to cook my carbs instead of taking the convenient ones 
4: 4 oz chicken, veggies, 1 tbsp dressing, lc milk

and I had 4 reeses bites  And two vodka/diet pepsi drinks
TOTALS (including reeses and alcohol):
1413 cals
163g protein 49%
74g carbs 22%
33g fat 22%

Workouts:
- AM: skipped the threadmill and went for a run on the running trails here!! It was WONDERFUL! The hills here are killer  but the nature is just beautiful. Went for a 45 min run, it was so wonderful! I was beat afterwards though 
- Biking to school and home. It's only a 10 min ride, hills are killer though  My roomies all drive to school and I just think that's so weird. I know people drive everywhere here, but they don't save any time driving to school since they have to look for parking for like 20 mins 
- Biking to school and home for afternoon classes


----------



## ZECH (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Jenny! Yes we say hey down here instead of Hi! You need to get Justin to bring you down to the NC mountains. It's not that far!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

That sounds like such an awesome workout! Too bad we don't have great scenery in my area..


----------



## ZECH (Aug 26, 2004)

Well Greeky, maybe it's time for you to make a roadtrip.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Hey Jenny! Yes we say hey down here instead of Hi! You need to get Justin to bring you down to the NC mountains. It's not that far!




I agree   !!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 26, 2004)

Dg, I'll talk to him about it  I say hey all the time, cause the swedish word Hej (which is Hey ) is pronounced the same way.

Greeky, I know, I loved it! I'll be doing it lots!

NC, we'll definately get together befote this year is over


----------



## Jenny (Aug 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Jenny
> 
> I know you haven't been that long ( inthe US) but what do you think so far ?



Hey Gary!

Since I've been to the states so many times before (6) I basicly knew what I was getting myself into  The biggest difference is probably that people drive everywhere! In sweden we have biking lanes and paths EVERYWHERE, here's it hardly exists. The whole society is based on people driving, it is not in Sweden to the same extent. People are more materialistic here and definately bigger consumers. In Sweden it is highly acceptable to be really poor when going to school and driving a beat up car if driving at all. Here people seem to rely on credit cards and loans to live up to the standard. This is of course generally speaking, I know some people are not like that. But the whole idea of buying things for money that aren't really yours is sooo much bigger here. 
Um, the whole food scene.. We went to IHOP for breakfast one day (I had an all egg white omelette) and people had pancakes, ice cream and coke for breakfast  Seeing what the restaurants offer here makes me understand how people can get so fat. Everything is supersized.
Another thing is how parents buy really nice cars for their kids. In sweden that doesn't exist, even if the parents can afford it. Of course it happens, but it really isn't common. 
Um, there are more things, but I'll be late for class if I continue


----------



## Jenny (Aug 26, 2004)

Gotta add one more thing! I can't believe how expensive bell peppers are here!! In Sweden I can get a whole pound for the price of ONE single pepper over here!! 
I hate that, I love bell peppers


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Jenny, how's your day going?  I hope well...

How's the adaptation process going?  It's not easy, but you'll come along.  I went thru the same thing (adapting), however, I spoke very little english.  Then again, I live in Little Cuba (Miami) where everyone speaks spanish....
Still, I hope things are going well....

Have a great day!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 26, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Gary!
> 
> Since I've been to the states so many times before (6) I basicly knew what I was getting myself into  The biggest difference is probably that people drive everywhere! In sweden we have biking lanes and paths EVERYWHERE, here's it hardly exists. The whole society is based on people driving, it is not in Sweden to the same extent. People are more materialistic here and definately bigger consumers. In Sweden it is highly acceptable to be really poor when going to school and driving a beat up car if driving at all. Here people seem to rely on credit cards and loans to live up to the standard. This is of course generally speaking, I know some people are not like that. But the whole idea of buying things for money that aren't really yours is sooo much bigger here.
> Um, the whole food scene.. We went to IHOP for breakfast one day (I had an all egg white omelette) and people had pancakes, ice cream and coke for breakfast  Seeing what the restaurants offer here makes me understand how people can get so fat. Everything is supersized.
> ...


Very interesting! More...................!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Very interesting! More...................!



I agree ... the comparisons are neat to read.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 26, 2004)

Haha, I'm glad you like my comparisons  The main thing is probably how people are driven by money. I mean, people are in Sweden too, but not to this extent. I was raised in a way where "money isn't everything" was emphasized. This is something I truley live after. I mean, money is nice, but I'd rather have me and my husband work less and spend more time together and with our kids and maybe live in a smaller house, than work 12 hours a day and live in a mansion. The whole "I neeeeeed this" consumer mentality shocks me sometimes. Though, as I now live here I can feel that it affects me and I want to consume more since it does give me a kick as well. Don't get me wrong, people are money driven in Sweden too, lots and lots of people are. Though we pay so much in taxes that it's really hard to get really rich 
I could care less about what kind of car my boyfriend drives. As long as he doesn't sell it and buy a scooter I'm happy  Though I've noticed that my roomates sometimes evaluate guys by what kind of job he has, how rich his family is and what kind of car he drives. I want my man to be motivated and driven, just like I am, but if he decides to go into pro-bono work or whatever doesn't matter too much to me.
Another thing is how people waste things and don't recycle  I've started up our own little recycling unit in the apartment, cause that's the way I'm used to living. In sweden we try to be very environmental friendly, and I don't see that here all too much. People kinda looks at me like I'm weird when I tell them I bike to school (except the guys who honks and yells "nice ass"  ), but I really don't care. 
Um, I've got to go to Walmart now and consume some


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

hahaha! I love reading this! I agree..everybody tries to live outside their means here! sheesh!

DG-my parents have always been very strict about me going anywhere, and yesterday i was talkin about wanting to go on vacation and my mom's like now you are working save up your money and go! I Was like..nice! I wanna do a roadtrip but I dunno where to.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2004)

Recycling only makes sense.  Most, like you've noticed, don't ... but they should.  I hear a lot of excuses just like going to the gym ... 

Oh well, we just keep doing what we're doing and it will help ... maybe not much, but it's better than not doing anything at all.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

This is great!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 26, 2004)

Jenny you are AWESOME!!!  You should go on Oprah and address the nation with WHY people are obese from your standpoint of moving here!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2004)

I love the journal jenny.
Get used to the nice ass comments and blunt words from men 
Or just give them dirty looks and flex 
Better just to ignore though 
Peppers are expensive  but lettuce is cheap 

Love the fact that you bought a Jamis, those are nice bikes and you will really enjoy it


----------



## Jenny (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey guys! 

Justin and I had a silly fight last night. It was all my fault  He's a patient man, that's for sure. I had two vodka/diet pepsi drinks and that didn't help. He is wonderful. 
I'm getting along really well with my roomates! I really like them now and I really like my living situation right now! It's great  
Though they won't take a no to a party for an answer  I am participating a little bit sometimes and sometimes I'm just not, but it takes a strong person to say no and I'm glad I am 

Off to do cardio.. And kiss Justin's butt a little for being so silly yesterday


----------



## Jenny (Aug 27, 2004)

Just had a great run! Good thing I didn't drink more last night, it wouldn't have been so great if I did. Added the alcohol to my total calories yesterday and I was still below 1500, which was low due to all the cardio I was doing.. I need to increase my cals a little bit I think.. My body is feeling great though!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 27, 2004)

Friday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 slice lc bread, 1/2 c milk w creamer
2: carb control shake, 1 apple, 20 peanuts
3: 4 oz chicken, 1 slice lc bread, veggies, lc milk, 1 tbsp ff ranch

Workouts:
AM: 40 min running, with some walking when the hills were just toooo high. I really pushed myself today.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 27, 2004)

Morning babe!! I just want you to know how much I admire your dedication to living healthy.  Your such a beautiful girl and you've got an awesome body.  Don't worry about the silly fight- everyone has them.     Just wondering, do you know your waist measurements.  Your waist is soooo small and I need a goal and I would love for my stomach to be that small.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey Andrea  Thanks, those words mean a lot!   Yeah, I know,  silly fights just happen  Um, I don't know my waist measurements  It's not all that small, I have a very wide bonestructure when it comes to hips and shoulders, so that probably makes it look smaller than it is. I'll measure it when I get a chance


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> 
> Justin and I had a silly fight last night. It was all my fault  He's a patient man, that's for sure. I had two vodka/diet pepsi drinks and that didn't help. He is wonderful.
> I'm getting along really well with my roomates! I really like them now and I really like my living situation right now! It's great
> ...


Hey Jenny, don't sweat the little stuff....Silly fights happen in every relationship. I have been married for 8 years and we have our disagreements (I am too much of a doofus to stay mad at her for more than 10 seconds).There is always making up, which is the best part (..mmmh, I am sounding like a song I used to know....).
You are a beautiful young lady and have a great personality, and a kind, kind heart....
Justin would be a fool not to make up with you IPSO FACTO (immediately).

I hope you have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks Tony  You're very sweet  Justin and I are on the right track again  In fact, we're going to the gym together in just a few minutes


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Thanks Tony  You're very sweet  Justin and I are on the right track again  In fact, we're going to the gym together in just a few minutes


----------



## Jenny (Aug 27, 2004)

It's Friday and I'm having my weekly cheat  I'm having chocolate  Lots


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2004)

Okay, no more weekly cheats. Yesterdays cheat could be described as a binge. I haven't been there in so long that I didn't rememeber what it felt like  Don't want to go down that track again  So no more cheats like that. I'm allowed treats, not cheats. That has worked so well for me before, I think my stress with all new things took over yesterday when I let go and said "okay, cheat meal". I wanted to try all the things that we don't have in Sweden and had a lot of chocolate  And some crackers and party mix. Not good, I feel like shit today. Mostly because of my past. Last night I felt really guilty and I wished I could get it all out. Yes, I wanted to throw up. But that promise I made myself 4 years ago is still valid, I will never do that again. So I didn't. But I do take this seriously, because I was closer to doing it than I've been for a long time. So no more gigantic cheats, it's not worth it. Now I'm just going to enjoy the kick I gabve my metabolism  No more weekly cheats


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO proud of you Jenny!! not for going overboard on the cheat, but for reconizing not only where you made a mistake but also not breaking that promise that you made to yourself!  That takes a STRONG will!!!  
I hope that you get feeling better today, have a great weekend girl!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks AJ  I'm feeling pretty good today. I have a day packed with workouts to look forward to and that helps


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Okay, no more weekly cheats. Yesterdays cheat could be described as a binge. I haven't been there in so long that I didn't rememeber what it felt like  Don't want to go down that track again  So no more cheats like that. I'm allowed treats, not cheats. That has worked so well for me before, I think my stress with all new things took over yesterday when I let go and said "okay, cheat meal". I wanted to try all the things that we don't have in Sweden and had a lot of chocolate  And some crackers and party mix. Not good, I feel like shit today. Mostly because of my past. Last night I felt really guilty and I wished I could get it all out. Yes, I wanted to throw up. But that promise I made myself 4 years ago is still valid, I will never do that again. So I didn't. But I do take this seriously, because I was closer to doing it than I've been for a long time. So no more gigantic cheats, it's not worth it. Now I'm just going to enjoy the kick I gabve my metabolism  No more weekly cheats



I know these feelings all to well hon. Good thing you made the right choices, otherwise the outcome is horrible, as we know. Its a viscious cycle.   It good you know your triggers. And you are right-If you know 'gigantic' cheats have this affect on you, stay away from them. That is why many foods are restricted from my house and diet...Im just afraid I will b/p.  

Im really proud oy you darlin.  Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey Jilly!  Thanks  Justin and I had a nice talk this morning, he's my little therapist and trouble shooter right now  We have a lot of crap in my apartment here, my roomies eat all kinds of stuff. There are Krispy Kremes, cookies everywhere, peanut butter, candy, all kinds of cereal, sugary drinks, pasta, just anything you can think of. It doesn't bother me and I don't touch it. Though if I take away my restrictions and say "let's cheat", then nothing is safe  Yesterday wasn't a planned cheat and that was my first mistake. They need to be planned for me or bad stuff can happen. I won't even have cheat meals now, it's not worth it. I'll have a few treats here and there, but the word cheat won't be used anymore. It didn't feel good to be that close to actually thinking about throwing up, it really made me think things through. 
On another note, I'm looking pretty darn good today  My glycogen stores are filled and my muscles looks pumped  I'm hungry as hell, my metabolism is live and kicking  I'm having a close to no carb day today though, no carbs necessary in my system


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2004)

Saturday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, veggies, lc milk in my coffee
2: 5 oz chicken, veggies, ff ranch, 1 cup lc milk, 1 triscuit
3: carb control shake, 20 peanuts, 1/2 apple
Snack: 1/2 cup lc milk, 1 vodka pepsi drink
4: 1 turkey burger, veggies, 3 triscuits

Workouts:
- Chest and triceps:
Benchpress: 4x7-8
Incline: 4x8-10
DB flyes: 3x8-10
Pushdowns: 4x8
Reverse pushdowns: 4x8
- 30 min hiking


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 28, 2004)

Well Good Morning Jenny!!!


I hope you are doing well today.
I am off to the beach today all day (one of the perks of living in Miami) and plan on using my rest days (weekend) to rest up and take a long walk on the beach with my beautiful wife...Nope, the kids get to stay with my parents in their apartment.  Don't worry, they have the apt. at the beach so we won't leave them behind for long

Have a "groovy"    day!!!!!!!


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 28, 2004)

hey jenny!!

you are looking so good in your pictures! and its great to know that you will not let yourself slip back into any bad habits. they are hard to get away from, I know. but you are doing so well. and being really smart with eliminating the "cheat" word from your diet. Im happy you know what works for you. It is obviously working! youve come so far. I find you very motivating! I love hearing about your new journey in the US. I am 19, and going into my second year of university in 11 days!    I can't wait. I feel like we have some things in common, except you are a tall girl!   Im about 5'2 on a loooong day when I am stretching as much as I can manage!   

anyway, just wanted to give you my vote of support if ever you feel a bit down, and wanted to let you know you are an inspiration to me! Im glad you are enjoying your new life over here! and that you have Justin to enjoy it with!

have a great day jenny, good luck with the low carb day.. and all the pasta around in your apartment? ah man, Id be insane! that is my weakness!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2004)

Tony, I hope you have a wonderful day at the beach!  I miss the beach! The mountains here are soooo pretty though  Good call leaving the kids with the grandparents 

Laker, thank you so much sweetie!  It means a lot. The psychological reasons for what we do are so important to understand in order to change a behaviour and I'm really trying to work with that.  yeah, Justin is wonderful to have around. We had such a great talk this morning and he reminded me of all the things I need to focus on instead of being scared of what other people think. I've done that a lot, and still do. The truth is that I've spent way too much of my time worrying about not being good enough instead of being out there ENJOYING life! That has to stop.


I was supposed to go spinning today. Though after my emotional breakdown this morning when I just cried and had all my bottled up stress released, I decided not to. Justin is such an amazing person. He is so wise and he is so wonderful to be around. His never ending support and love means the world to me. He is so insightful and deep too, and just knows how to make me feel better when I'm down. It really is amazíng.

I'm going to stop worrying about what my roomates think when I don't want to go out. It doesn't matter. What I want is what matters. It's just so silly how much I've been seeking approval from other people in my life. Before I was really flirty cause I wanted guys to show that they thought I was hot. That means shit. I need to realise that I AM good enough! Friggin stop worrying about pleasing everyone and have everyone like me. Who friggin cares if they don't??  
I'm aware of the fact that this is a process, and it will take some time. But I'm on my way to fulfillment. 

Justin and I are going hiking in the mountains today instead of me going spinning. I just felt like I really needed to get out in the wild for some time to be able to breath and relax. It has always been a way for me to unwind.


----------



## david (Aug 28, 2004)

Oh Jenny... Oh Jenny...o-o- girl, I LOVE this journal!  OMG, what have I been missing!    I read it from post one to here!  Wow!  Well, it's amazing of the lifestyles that you're learning from your roommates to the American society in general!  

1) Well, I'm going to start developing small tours for the band and I will definitely make sure it crosses through your area!

2) Try to make a point to come down to Florida (Central or South) so I can come visit you and Justin.  I'll make sure the band plays there as well!  

Have a great weekend/week, Jenny!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey Jenny, just finished reading everything. You're such an awesome person! Sounds like your doing great. It's normal to be homesick sometimes and to maybe feel isolated when around your roomates because your so different. I bet Justin is a BIG help. I miss him by the way. How's he doing? And when are we getting together? Need to do that before my car dies LOL


----------



## Eggs (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey Sweetie  

  I like the journal... I'll have to stop by more often.  Keep kicking ass in the gym, and dont worry about that cheat meal the other night, your metabolism could use a kick with you having so few carbs in your diet generally.  But you know that 

  Have a good day in school tomorrow honey, talk to you around lunch time.

Wuv wou


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2004)

Are you talking to me or Jen? I can never tell with you Justin! J/K


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!! Don't worry about Friday night, and I'm glad you didn't throw up- that wouldn't have been good.  I'm glad you've got Justin there to talk to, but if you ever need the extra support just PM hun!!    

What all classes are you taking this semester?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey guys!  Sorry for not posting yesterday! I was kinda busy  Justin and I slept til noon and then we were out doing stuff almost all day. I got a tv with a built in dvd, $129 at Walmart 
I ate a little too little, but I had a rest day 

Justin, thanks for stopping by  I looove you  

Rock, hey man! We'll be going up to DC in some weeks I think, so we'll keep in touch.

Andrea, thanks sweetie  I'm over the cheat, it's not a big deal. I'm back on track and going strong  
I'm taking a bunch of health classes this semester, such as Health Behavior Change and Environmental Health. Most of them are really interesting


----------



## Jenny (Aug 30, 2004)

Monday:

Meals: 
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 slice lc bread, 1 cup lc milk
2: 5 oz chicken, 1/3 cup sweet potatoe, veggies, 2 tbsp ff ranch

Workouts:
- AM: 40 mins running on the trails which some walking when I was about to die from running the hills  I really pushed myself again. So humid out too and it was real tough!!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

I love biology/physilogy and health classes too!  

Sounds like you and Justin had a super weekend! Great run today!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 30, 2004)

Thank AJ  The hills really make my butt and hams work hard


----------



## jfrance (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi, Jenny.   You really do have a spectacular journal.   I've read the whole prep to coming over to the US, and just read this journal and though I should say hi!

I love your comparisions of Sweden and the US.   

you rock.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey guys! My Ironmag was down yesterday  I did well with my eating, maybe too little food again  Today I've been good too  Went for a powerwalk this morning, walked to class after that and then took a spinning tonight  I might not update my meals everyday or even workouts, it's just going well everyday and not much to report  I'll report every cheat though


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2004)

jfrance, thanks


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2004)

I just ordered my OWN CUSTOMIZED Nike shox shoes!!  I'm so excited  I love the Nike shox I have now but they're getting a little worn out. They will even have a little tag on them that says "Jenny" 

They'll be here in 3 to 4 weeks, I can't waiiiiit


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Where did you order them from?  Were they more expensive?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2004)

I bought them from nike.com. They were about $10 more, but it was worth it  I wanna have em nooooooow!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

What happens if they dont fit?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 31, 2004)

That's what I'm always afraid of.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 1, 2004)

I already have a pair of Nike Shox, so I know what size I need


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi Jenny!! 

I cant get personalied Shox here in canada.. 
oh well. I think I am getting some new ones tonight, just not personalized. I have seen some with purply shox I like. I might just go with blue! Im not sure! what color did you go with?

It seems you are enjoying your time here. thats good to hear. How much of a time difference is there from where you are to home in Sweden?

have a great day Jenny!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Laker!
Sorry you can't get the personalized in Canada  I sure know how it feels not being able to get the cool US stuff  I'm still excited about being able to get all the products I haven't been able to get before  Like Low carb milk 
I designed my own shox, so I got them just like I wanted them. They are white and blue (different shades of blue)  I'll take a pic when I get them.
Time difference is 6 hours


----------



## Jenny (Sep 1, 2004)

I had a pretty good day today. Ran in the morning. Had classes until 11 AM and then I went and paid my rent up until the end of January, which felt great! Then I studied by the pool  Relaxed a little then went to UREC (university recreation) which is AMAZING. Great gym, great track, looots of cardio equipment. All kinds of fitness classes, pools, even an indoor climbing wall. It's crazy nice in there! I love it! It's one of the best recreation centres at universities in America. I sure will spend a lot of time in there  I was the only girl in the free weight room  I don't care though, I just do my thing and don't care about the rest.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Jenny!

Sounds like a great day! What school are you going to? its awesome on the gym, I love my schools too!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm going to James Madison University www.jmu.edu 

Spinning this morning! I love it that they have so many fitness classes  Check out their schedule: http://www.jmu.edu/recreation/grpfitness/schedule.shtml


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey Jenny girl.
Good to see that your settling nice  I knew that you would.
I am thinking about you love.

Have a good weekend. I am heading to the mountains with my Aaron 

 talk when i get back Tuesday


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Jenny,


How's your US story so far?
Sorry I haven't been by here lately, but the Hurricane has put a damper on my journal reading.

I will catch up with you post storm...

Have a wonderful day


----------



## atherjen (Sep 4, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I had a pretty good day today. Ran in the morning. Had classes until 11 AM and then I went and paid my rent up until the end of January, which felt great! Then I studied by the pool  Relaxed a little then went to UREC (university recreation) which is AMAZING. Great gym, great track, looots of cardio equipment. All kinds of fitness classes, pools, even an indoor climbing wall. It's crazy nice in there! I love it! It's one of the best recreation centres at universities in America. I sure will spend a lot of time in there  I was the only girl in the free weight room  I don't care though, I just do my thing and don't care about the rest.




 That all sounds awesome!!  
Im so happy to hear that all is going well!! How is the living situation with the girls been?


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi jenny!!

post soon, I miss hearing about your us adventures!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 6, 2004)

Okay guys, it's time to log again! I had a good weekend. We had a party here Saturday and that was pretty wild. Yesterday I was hungover and had breakfast at the waffle house. 
I'm going to log from now on to track my foods better, why change something that has worked so well for me?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 6, 2004)

Monday:
Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 slice lc bread, 1/2 apple
2: 5 oz chicken, 2 triscuits, veggies (lots!), 1/2 apple, 2 tbsp ff ranch
Snack: lc milk and lc creamer in my coffee
3: turkey burger, lots of veggies, 2 tbsp ranch
4: 6 whites, 1 yolk, veggies, 2 triscuits
5: 1.5 cup lc milk, 1 slice cheese

Workouts:
- AM: 30 min running, 15 min powerwalking
- Weights: back and biceps


----------



## Jenny (Sep 6, 2004)

I bought a pair of jeans in size 7 this weekend  That is pretty crazy considering my crazy wide bone structure and the fact that I was a 12 a year ago!! I tried my former goal jeans on and they are soo loose in the legs.. crazy crazy.. I love it though.
Had a hungover breakfast at the waffle house yesterday and didn't eat regular meals after that. Just had some chicken and then a bunch of crackers and nuts. I'll call it carb up day  That's why I'm keeping my carbs so low today.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2004)

Tuesday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 slice lc bread, lc milk
2: 5 oz chicken, veggies, ranch, 3 triscuits
3: 5 ozz chicken, veggies, ranch, 3 triscuits
snack: 1 glass milk, 1 slice cheese
4: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 slice cheese, veggies, 1/2 slice lc bread, lc milk
workouts:
- AM: 20 min running, 10 min walking


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I bought a pair of jeans in size 7 this weekend  That is pretty crazy considering my crazy wide bone structure and the fact that I was a 12 a year ago!! I tried my former goal jeans on and they are soo loose in the legs.. crazy crazy.. I love it though.
> Had a hungover breakfast at the waffle house yesterday and didn't eat regular meals after that. Just had some chicken and then a bunch of crackers and nuts. I'll call it carb up day  That's why I'm keeping my carbs so low today.


Congrats Jenny,

I woudn't have ever guessed that you wore a size 12, EVER!!!
Keep up the great work and I hope that you are having a good time so far, but learning too (disclaimer showing that I am not just a shallow have fun person, but also a person interested in learning   )
Take care....


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2004)

Well Tony, obviously you haven't seen my before pics 
Thanks though  
Yeah, I'm trying to have a good mix between having fun and learning


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Well Tony, obviously you haven't seen my before pics
> Thanks though
> Yeah, I'm trying to have a good mix between having fun and learning


Nope, I like these just fine


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2004)

Nice work on the size 7's miss hottie!!!!! Im like you...keeping track and journaling keeps ME on track.

I think you should post some before and after pics, to show im's your wonderful transformation!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Okay guys, it's time to log again! I had a good weekend. We had a party here Saturday and that was pretty wild. Yesterday I was hungover and had breakfast at the waffle house.



These are the times I'm making up for now ... 

It sounds as though you're enjoying your college stay.  How goes the studying?  Any differences in schools?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2004)

Tony, thanks 

Jill, thanks sweets  I don't have any before pics on this computer, but I sure can come up with some more afters 

NT, you mean you're paying for your college partying now? I'm keeping up with school  It's different and I need to work a little harder than people from here, but I think I'll do fine. the only thing my swedish school and my visa requires is that I pass, but I have higher ambition than that


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

hey jenny!

of course you have higher ambition than that! you are one smart hottie! we all know it here! hope you are having a good day, and post some more pictures soon! maybe take some of the hills you walk everyday?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2004)

Wednesday:

Meals:
1: 5 whites, 1 yolk, 3 triscuits w butter, lc milk

Slept in this morning so no am cardio


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2004)

thanks Laker  I'll take some more pics soon


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 8, 2004)

Morning Hot Stuff!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Jenny,
Just popping by to say good morning and find out how your doing?
Your journal's looking great.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> NT, you mean you're paying for your college partying now? I'm keeping up with school  It's different and I need to work a little harder than people from here, but I think I'll do fine. the only thing my swedish school and my visa requires is that I pass, but I have higher ambition than that



I'm playing catchup on the college partying since I was never able to do that.   I went to a tech school when I was just 30.  I had to study during the day and parent in the evening.  

Of course having to pass to keep the visa helps, but had you not said you have a bit more ambition than just passing, I would have guessed that _just passing_ wasn't something you were interested in.


----------



## Rich46yo (Sep 8, 2004)

What are you all talking about? Ive been to busy going from gawking at one beautiful AVI to another. Theres some gorgeous woman in this forumn.......take care.....................Rich


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2004)

Ooops, looks like I forgot to update yesterday  Um, meals were a bit too few.. let's see if I remember. I hardly have any food, in desperate need of grocery shopping. my carb source yesterday was basicly all triscuits 
2: 1 turkey burger, veggies, ranch, probably some triscuits with butter
3: glass of lc milk, 1/2 lc bread, 1 tsp butter
4: protein shake
5: 5 oz chicken, veggies, triscuits

Had a great workout yesterday! First shoulders and abs:
- Shoulder presses, 4x7-8
- Lateral raises: 3x10
- Up right rows: 3x8
- Rear delt lifts: 3x8-10
- crunches: 3x20
- Oblique crunches: 3x20
- Leg up crunches: 3x20

THEN, I went for a 60 min spinning class. It was great. I was sweating like a freak


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2004)

Andrea, 
BritChick, good to see you here 
NT, haha, I've heard you're *really* making up for it 
Rich, I knooow, so many pretty ladies here


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2004)

Thursday:

Meals:
1: 5 whites, 1 yolk, 2 tbsp butter, 4 triscuits (I neeeeed groceries, even had to borrow some eggs from my roomate this morning)
2: 5 oz chicken, veggies, ranch
3: cheese stick, 5 wheat thins (snack in the car)
4: too many wheat thins  (damn, I really liked these), carb control youghurt, lc milk, lc tortilla with ff cheese.
yep, carb up meal I guess  I need to stop these unplanned things. the thing is that even though I treat myself nowadays, I'm loosing fat! I'm looking better than I think I ever had.. It could be due to all my cardio too though  By the way, I twisted my ankle last night  Sprinted up a hill and almost fell to the ground. ouch! Laid down with ice on it all night (eating wheat thins  ) feeling better this morning!

Workouts:
-AM: 30 min running, 10 min powerwalk 
-25 min little bit of running, twisted ankle so then walk home  Pissed that it ruined my workout


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Meals:
> 1: 5 whites, 1 yolk, 2 tbsp butter, 4 triscuits (I neeeeed groceries, even had to borrow some eggs from my roomate this morning)



Did you leave her all the yolks?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 10, 2004)

Jill, no  I bought her new eggs a few hours later though


----------



## Jenny (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm now on a 8 crackers a day limit  If not I'll become a crack head


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I'm now on a 8 crackers a day limit  If not I'll become a crack head




  Hi Jenny!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Dave!  When's your band coming here??


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2004)

SUNSHINE!!!!!!!!

SO happy to wake up to your pm, I have a few ideas, Ill pm you back later!

Thanks You are the greatest!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 10, 2004)

Friday:

Meals:
1: 5 whites, 1 yolk, veggies, 1 cup lc milk
2: 4 oz chicken, veggies, ff ranch
3: 5 oz chicken, veggies, ff ranch, 4 wheat thins w. butter
snack: veggies, 1 tbsp peanutbutter, 1/2 lc tortilla, 1 tsp lf cream cheese. Coffee with 1 tbsp lc,ff creamer, sf syrup (to prepare for a kickass workout  )
5: Dinner at Red Lobster with Justin. we've been going through a hard time lately and decided to go for a new beginning with a meal. Had some shrimp, salmon and broccoli from the healthy menu. Though I did have two pieces of their irresistable bread  it was after my workout though and I've been going really low carb today, so I think I'll be fine  

workouts:
- AM: 55 min powerwalk. Couldn't run on my ankle yet
- weights: legs, great workout
- 25 min on threadmill


----------



## Jenny (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Jill!  Looking forward to that pm


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Dave!  When's your band coming here??



I just found out that we are going to be doing a show out in Austin, TX in March so were are going to have to do a swing West to east but I promise, we ARE DEFINITELY coming your way!  Trust me!  You and Justin will be my guests?!?!?  Pretty please?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> NT, haha, I've heard you're *really* making up for it



I am helping most of those here who have adopted the alcohol/party free lifestyle.  By me doing their part, others can concentrate on the healthier lifestyle.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I'm now on a 8 crackers a day limit  If not I'll become a crack head


----------



## Jenny (Sep 11, 2004)

Saturday:

Meals:
1: 5 whites, 1 yolk, 5 crackers, 1 slice lc bread, veggies, lc milk
2: 4 oz chicken, 1 slice lc bread, 1 tbsp butter, veggies, ff ranch
3: protein shake, 1/2 sweetpotatoe, 1/2 lc tortilla (35 cals)

Workouts:
- Laying by the pool  
- 60 min kick ass spinning class


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> - Laying by the pool



 Im wearing a turtle neck and a heavy long cord skirt today.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im wearing a turtle neck and a heavy long cord skirt today.



Oh Jill, wish I could send some sun your way


----------



## Jenny (Sep 11, 2004)

A little pic from a few mins ago when I came back from spinning. Those shorts are so rediculously big these days, need to wear something else


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2004)

HEY JENNY!!! Sounds like your meals and workouts are doing really good!!! How's college life treating you?

You look awesome in your picture!!!! Your sooo TINY!!!!!!!!!!!
Love the braids toooo 

Take care honey!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2004)

omg.. Jenny, looking hot as ever.  wow.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 12, 2004)

Sunday:

Meals:
1: 5 whites, 1 yolk, ff veggies, lc tortilla
2: 1 turkeyburger, veggies, ff ranch, 1/2 lc bread slice
3: 1 ff cheese stick, cool whip, lc ff creamer
4: 4 oz chicken, veggies, ranch, 1 slice ff cheese

Workouts:
rest


----------



## Jenny (Sep 12, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> HEY JENNY!!! Sounds like your meals and workouts are doing really good!!! How's college life treating you?
> 
> You look awesome in your picture!!!! Your sooo TINY!!!!!!!!!!!
> Love the braids toooo
> ...



STACEY!!! I've missed you!! Where have you been?? College life is great, I love it. Partying quite a bit, but making up for it with lots of cardio 
Thanks, I'm far from tiny, but I'm working on it 

Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 12, 2004)

Premi, thanks


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2004)

Great pic!  I love your abbies! I cant wait for mine to look like yours. 

Dont forget to update your meals, daily.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Everything is looking great Jenny, that pic of you in the black looks fantastic, you have come a long way. Where do you go to college? And what are you majoring in? 

New avatar is so distracting!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 12, 2004)

Jill, thanks honey  Just updated meals for the day  not enough food, woke up too late 

Mon, thanks so much  I go to James Madison University in Harrisonburg, Virginia. Health Sciences major


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> A little pic from a few mins ago when I came back from spinning. Those shorts are so rediculously big these days, need to wear something else



Yes, I agree, we must have Justin pick you out some stuff that shows off your hard work and efforts this past year!  You've done "beyond excellence" and maybe we should get you some shorts made of "gold" because your worth that and much-much more!  

Have a great week, Jenny!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Great pic Jen! You've made soooo much progress!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Wow! I had no idea that you were in Virginia, I am actually originally from Virginia Beach, and I go travel down to Richmond and back to Virginia Beach all the time. I have family in VA. That's also nuts that you go to James Madison because I actually had a wrestling camp there a few years ago. The campus was absolutely gorgeous, how do you like it there?

I was thinking about applying to a few VA schools for this upcoming Spring/Fall. Possibly Virginia Wesleyan college, James Madison, Hampden-Sydney, or even Old Dominion.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

David, thanks  Yeah, I think I need some new workout pants and shorts.. I've had to buy new jeans too since my old ones just looked like crap, too baggy. I'm not complaining though  I'm washing all my clothes in high temps these days so they'll shrink a little  Tops are getting nice and tight that way 

Rock, thanks 

Mon, wow, really?? That's crazy! JMU is a great school with a great community, you should apply! I love it here, it's so beautiful and the people are so friendly. Do not want to go back to my university when the year is over


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

Monday:

Meals:
1: 5 whites, 1 yolk, 1 lc tortilla, 1 slice lc bread, 1 tbsp pb, 1/3 cup lc milk
2: 1 turkey burger, lc tortilla, veggies, ff ranch, 7 almonds, lc milk, 2 tbsp creamer (15cals per tbsp)
3: 4 oz chicken, 2 triscuits, 1 cup lc milk w. creamer, veggies, ff ranch, 1 slice ff cheese
4: 5 whites, 1 yolk, veggies, 1 slice lc bread, 1 triscuit
5: protein shake, 3 fish oil, 2 wheat thins

Snacks during the day: 3 sugarfree chocolate things (small), 20 grapes, lc creamer in coffee, 1 tsp cream cheese, sugarfree gum, cool whip.

Workouts:
- AM: 50 min on the running trail, it was awesome . Sprinted hills, some walking when I was about to die from the crazy hills. probably 10 min walking total ans 40 min running  Love it love it love it!
- Weights: Chest and triceps
Benchpress: 3x7
Incline: 3x6-8
Flyes: 3x8-12
Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
Kickbacks: 3x8-12
Overhead presses: 3x8
- 15 min on stationary


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 13, 2004)

Diet is looking great Jenny. Cardio this morning looks awesome as well, wow, 50 minutes of running outside on a trail? That's very impressive. 

What kind of diet do you generally follow? Just a clean one? I see lots of low-carb foods in your journal. 

I have heard great things about JMU, nothing but positive stuff to be honest. My parents actually own a townhouse in Virginia Beach so I would end up getting in-state tuition which would help. What year are you there?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Mike! I love running on the trails, it's just amazing. I'm not following a diet, just healthy choices. I do use a lot of low carb stuff, I probably should eat more complex carbs. I just figure I have higher carb days too that make up for it.. In the past I've been so obsessive and I'm really trying not to be right now, not counting cals and stuff.

JMU is a great place to be . Lots of partying here, but also great on the academical level. I'm here as a junior, going back to sweden after a year.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Jenny....


Just passing by.  For what I read, I gather that you are really getting a lot out of your stay here.  You are going to JMU?  It's funny, back in the day, I was recruited for football and track by JMU among a couple of universites (I really didn't have the greatest gpa in the world but they thought I could play).  Ended up not going anywhere and staying here.  14 years later I graduated from College    

I hope it continues going well for you and that you get a lot out of this trip....


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

Tony, that's funny how JMU wanted you  You missed out  Nah, I'm sure you made the right decision 
Yeah, I'm having a good time here. School is starting to get really busy and it's stressing me out a little. Just need to keep it cool and work hard.. 

Always good seeing you here


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2004)

Why dont you want to go back to school in Sweden?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm getting my period anyday now.. I can feel it cause I'm holding a shitload of water  and my nipples always get really really sensitive when it's approaching 
I studied by the pool today and I got a bit red.. I try to avoid that, but I guess I just got too much.. My back is a lot less tan, need to work on that 

Lots of school work going on  I'm not happy about it..

Justin and I are once again on the right track after another hard weekend.. Things are a bit turbulent between us, it's hard emotionally..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why dont you want to go back to school in Sweden?



Cause I really like it here.. college life is very different in sweden.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2004)

How so.. you need to enlighten me 

Sorry things are rough in the relationship right now.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, we don't have the same "school spirit" I guess. Since it's state owned and free for us it's more just a school you go to and not the whole community around it. A lot of people in my class in sweden are older, which is not as much fun. When you apply for college in sweden you apply for a specific set program or course, so you need to know exactly what you want to do before even applying. There's no general education in the same sense and the major is set from the very beginning. Which is why people tend to wait a while until they know what they want to be in school for. I have a complete list of what classes I'll take all through my education, except a small elective course. I'm with the same people all the time, all the people that picked "health science" in one class. It's just different and not as much fun..


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh, I understand now.  Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm so boooored.. don't wanna study anymore  If anyone here wants to add me to their AIM I'd be happy.. cause I'm pretty darn bored.. nickname is suprstaress.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

Jake, no problem.


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

Id   to play with you on AIM, but Im at work


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

Aww, add me later sweets


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

You SHOULD be doing school work anywase missy!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2004)

Can I talk on AIM too?  I am at work though *sigh*


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

Jill, I AM 

Jake, of course


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2004)

Okay, today I'm going to count my calories on Fitday. I need to figure out if I'm eating too little or am on a good level. Plus I told greeky to do it so I should do it myself 
Going for a run soon, the sun needs to come up first  It's going to be a good one I think  Might go for a cycling class tonight as well, I need a break from my school work. 
I'm feeling so good these days. I actually like my body and I feel good, even in a bikini  That alone is a huge deal to me.. Thinking back to where I was a year ago.. It's insane.. I was such a fatty after my 4 week cold last summer when I couldn't work out and ate too much.. I have the pics to prove it.. My IM comp pics  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=669150&postcount=28 Since the final pic I've lost at least 10 more lbs.. Not that I weigh myself, but I've lost 2 dress sizes since then..
Seeing those before pictures will make myself stay on track forever, I don't ever want to go back to being a fatass.. I was feeling so depressed back then, hardly wanted to go out or anything. Now things have changed and I feel GREAT


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2004)

Tuesday:

Meals:
1: 5 whites, 1 yolk, 1 carb control yoghurt, handful of kashi cereal, 1 tsp pb
2: 1 turkey burger, 8 wheat thins, veggies, ranch, 4 grapes
3: 6 oz chicken, 1 slice lc bread, 1 tsp butter, veggies, ff ranch. Lc milk
4: protein shake, 1 lc tortilla, 1 tsp pb
Totals:
1568 cals
53g fat 32%
81g carbs 22%
173g protein 46% 

Workouts:
- AM: another amazing run. 50 mins with some walking
- Usual walking to and from school. This adds about 30-45 min of walking each day.
- Weights: back
WG lat pulldowns: 3x8
CG lat pulldowns: 3x8
DB rows: 3x8-10
- 30 min moderate work on stationary bike. I had to study and tend to get up and do other things when I'm supposed to read. So I figured placing my butt on the bike with the book would work  It did


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

Your transformation still amazes me. It is all very simple. Clean diet and consistent training. Since Ive lost some weight I know how much better I feel, and can relate to your happiness. Can you explain a little more about the 4month cold? What exactcally happened? How much wieght did you gain?

Have a great day my little swedish inspiration!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey Jill!  
It was actually 4 *weeks* and not 4 months  I wrote it wrong. I had this cold that wouldn't dissapear.. I was coughing blood and just having all kinds of troubles. Took a long time to recover from. My eating was bad at that time too cause I was a bit depressed. Before that I had been on a crazy diet for about a month before Justin came to see me, so I was in descent shape when he came here. But then we ate bad things all week and it was hard stopping when he left. Even before that I had been gaining weight slowly for about a year, I wasn't in the shape I had been before that. Now nothing is stopping me though


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey sweetie!!! You always motivate me so much, I just looked at your pictures again!! Such a hottie!!  I want to add you to my IM list, but I don't know how.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2004)

hey toots 
i am so happy that your feeling great, you look marvelous too 
pm me if you want to talk


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks Nc  I'm so disgusted looking at my before pics.. I don't think I really understood that I was *that* fat!! I've always been the girl that works out and looks fit, so I guess I really didn't understand how bad I was looking. It feels good not to be that person anymore though 

J'bo, Hey sweetie poooo!  I'm missing you, we need to chat soon!  How are you these days?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm kinda thinking about doing a fitness comp  I don't know if my body is ready for it, I would love to get some input from people. Obviously I would have to be leaner.. but I think I could do that.. If not a comp I want to do a photo shoot! How would I get in touch with a photographer? 
Peeps, help!!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I'm kinda thinking about doing a fitness comp  I don't know if my body is ready for it, I would love to get some input from people. Obviously I would have to be leaner.. but I think I could do that.. If not a comp I want to do a photo shoot! How would I get in touch with a photographer?
> Peeps, help!!



Hey Jenny!  

Competition?  That would be cool!!!!  I think you'd do really well!

Photo Shoot- magazines or general photographer?

Well, I'm out the door and it's funny bc/ the band has a photo shoot today also for print advertising for a magazine!  I hate getting up so early after going to sleep after rehearsal late night!   

Talk soon and have a great day!


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I'm kinda thinking about doing a fitness comp  I don't know if my body is ready for it, I would love to get some input from people. Obviously I would have to be leaner.. but I think I could do that.. If not a comp I want to do a photo shoot! How would I get in touch with a photographer?
> Peeps, help!!



 *DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!*  

And send them to Oxygen fit mag.  

By the way I was scared to open my journal when I saw your post this am.....sorryBack on track right now! 6am cardio!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2004)

David  Thanks sweets. I'm not sure about the fitness comp. Maybe I shouldn't do that this year while being here.. On the other hand there are more opportunities here.. Hmmm. Do you know how I could get in touch with a photographer?

Jill, aww, thanks sweets  I do want to do it. It would take a lot of effort for sure. I think I need to put on more muscle for competing, but for a photoshoot I don't really need to 
Don't be scared sweets  You know, it's *your* body and not mine, so I won't get pissed


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2004)

Wednesday:

Meals:
1: 5 whites, 1 yolk, 1 slice lc bread, 3 wheat thins, 1 tbsp butter
2: 5 oz chicken, veggies, ff ranch, 1/3 cup sweetpotatoes, 4 wheat thins, 2 tbsp coffee creamer, 1 slice ff cheese
3: 5 oz chicken, 1/3 cup sweetpotatoes, veggies, ff ranch, 1 tsp pb, 1 lc tortilla.
4: protein shake, veggies, 1 tsp pb, 2 tbsp cool whip, 5 almonds

Totals:
1598 cals
172g protein 45%
94g carbs 25%
51g fat 30%

workouts:
- AM: 40 min powerwalk. Wanted to run, but I do need to allow my body to recover..
- walking to school and home


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 15, 2004)

From what I've seen......... you could compete right now! You'd be doing figure - right?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Thanks Nc  I'm so disgusted looking at my before pics.. I don't think I really understood that I was *that* fat!! I've always been the girl that works out and looks fit, so I guess I really didn't understand how bad I was looking. It feels good not to be that person anymore though
> 
> J'bo, Hey sweetie poooo!  I'm missing you, we need to chat soon!  How are you these days?



 We do need to chat so that i know whats going on with you babe 
i think that you would be great doing fitness and you definately have the support of everyone here. Let me know if there is anything i can do to help. 
to get in touch with a photographer the best way is to send them photos of you over the net (i found it the best way) or mail them a few with a letter. Most photographers will charge you but you may strike it lucky. Look in the backs of the magazines and you can find addresses and sometimes email addresses to the photographers and editors.

I am doing great and in love 
Aaron is wonderful and we had an amazing time in Calgary biking and kissing everywhere


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2004)

Andrea, noooo, I'm not ready for a comp now! I would have to be leaner, and probably have more mass in my upper body. Yes, it would be figure if I did anything.

J'booty, I definitly need help if I'll do a photoshoot!! Okay, I will look through mags and try to find ads.. Will have Justin take some pics of me that I could send  
Who's Aaron??  Happy to hear you're happy


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2004)

Aarons my boy that i met camping a couple of monthes ago.
We have been hanging out almost everyday since 
cant get enough of eachother


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

mmm fitness model Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2004)

J, I'm so happy for you 

Jake, we'll see 

My roomie just made brownies and it smells incredible in here!! I made Justin eat one and had a tiny bite  Boyfriends are good to have


----------



## Stacey (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Jenny!! Just wanted to say Hi! I think a photoshoot would be perfect for you. I'm actually going to do one myself hopefully Soon!!! It's my goal!  You would be great in photos-- you are very beautiful & Photo well!!  

Take care honey!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Stacey!! I really enjoyed the chat the other night  Yeah, I really think you should do a photoshoot!! 
Have a great day, hope work will be better today!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2004)

Thursday (almost friday!!):

Meals:
1: (after spinning and I was stahaharving) 5 whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 cup sweetpotatoe, 5 wheat thins, 1/3 lc tortilla, 1 tsp butter
2: 4 oz chicken, 1/4 cup sweetpotatoe, 8 wheat thins (yes, I'm over my limit now  ), 1/2 lc tortilla, 1 tsp butter, veggies

Workouts:
- AM: 60 min spinning 
- transportation walking  total of 60 min


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Crack head!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2004)

I know, I overdosed  I'm feeling a little sick, might come down with a cold


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2004)

I think I should win a "best girlfriend award"  Campusfood.com have a deal where you get a free pizza when you sign up. I ordered one and surprised Justin with it


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

You'll have to get that reward from Justin.  You're not dating me, so I am not giing it to you lol

Aww, I hope that you dont get sick!  Keep drinkin water, and maybe up your dose of Vit C.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Jake  Haha, yeah, I guess Justin should be the one giving me the award and not you 

I'm stressed out right now. Big exam tomorrow and I just DON'T feel like studying  I'm eating more crackers and I don't care  My roomies are going out for beer olympics tonight and I'm staying home studying  So if I want to eat some god damn crackers I will


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Ok.. its ok to eat crackers


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2004)

What about chocolate chip cookies? 
Yeah, I'm overdoing the eating tonight, but I don't caaaaaaare  A week since I cheated, it'll be my weekly cheat meal


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

*Flame suit on*

Eat anything that your little heart desires  
You know how to stay in shape, and shouldnt be too worried.


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2004)

He gorgeous!!! Last night at wallymart I bought a box of wheat thins...Im practicing control over restriced foods-I just cant live like this forever, you know what I mean?  I havent eaten any, _yet_, yaaaaa me.

Do not go overboard on the wheaty thins. I know you have this under control. Call it a carb up.

Oh ya, I had a dream about you last night. You were sitting on this park bench by my house eating apple sauce, and I was like   Jenny never eats apple sauce!

Good luck on your exam tomorrow sweets.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey Jill! I threw away my crackers yesterday. They can no longer be a part of my diet, because they are a cheating trigger for me. I didn't have it under control. I cheated big time yesterday. Call it a binge if you want to. Chocolate chip cookies (like1 and a half), crackers, like 10 starburst, chex mix, mini pretzels.. Blech, I'm hungover today. It was a response to me being emotionally drained and stressed out. I just didn't care cause I had so many other things to worry about. Well today I care.  I feel like shit and the thing that pisses me off the most is that it was emotional eating. That I had perfect control over before, but now I just don't. I've been under emotional pressure ever since I left sweden and I think I've just been pushing it down and down cause I didn't want to deal with it. Then I deal with it with food  
I don't really worry about gaining weight from this incident, but if it happens again I know I will. So I guess I need to start from scratch and do some sort of plan.. Dealing with stress daily instead of letting it build up.. Ugh, my head is hurting now..
I don't know if I've told you guys, but my mother has had a lot of stress issues all though here life. She's had migranes and just about every stress symptom there is. She was a successful buisness woman and an over achiever. She'd do about 10 times the stuff she was supposed to and get it all done, but it took a terrible terrible toll on her body. She would speak in front of thousands of people and throw up right before and as soon as she left the stage. And the migranes would knock her out for 3+ days. Don't know if you have heard about "burnout syndrome". Some people say "yeah, I worked too hard this week, I'm all burned out". That's not what it is.. When you have burnout syndrome you hit the wall and your body just can't function. My mom had insomnia and used sleeping pills for years. She hit the wall when she hadn't had a good nights sleep for over a year. 4 hours on sleeping pills was a real good  night for her back then. She hit the wall and she couldn't get out of bed.. After some months she began to accept what was happening and she cried for weeks. Just a little task like going to the grocery store was a huge deal to her and required a lot of planning. Lots and lots of therapy, rehabilitation, time and just acceptance of the person she used to be. She's been away from work for 5 years now and she's yet not ready to go back. She's a completely different person spiritually and she's my biggest rolemodel in life. Damnit, I'm crying now, where did áll these emotions come from?? Her body is still not able to handle stress very well and she does a lot of relaxation and meditation. This is all very hard for people to understand so I usually don't talk about it. It's not something that shows on the outside like a broken leg, which makes it hard for people to understand. It was rough for us for a couple of years. When she was at her worst I was at my worst with my bulimia. My mother has always been my best friend and she's the person closest to me in the world.. Damnit, I'm crying again.. When she went through her recovery we talked and talked and talked for hours. She didn't know about my bulimia, but when we talked I picked up things here and there and applied them to myself. What she was doing to herself to prove to people that she was good enough I did too, but through controlling my body. So she inspired me and after a while I decided to stop throwing up. About 3 months after I quit I told my mother about my eating disorder. She was shocked, but we talked and talked too and it helped me recover.
My mom and I are a lot alike and I struggle with the same things she does. About proving my worth, being an over achiever and just being the best. I need to pay attention to stress, I really do.. Or bad things will happen. I've learned so much from my mom, she's given me the biggest gift a mother can give to her child, personal development. Not talking to her everyday makes me forget about things I should pay attention to, such as the way I handle everyday things. I'm in a new place, I want everyone to like me and I'm overly cautious about what people think of me. I've forgotten about things that I should have in my life everyday, such as who *I am* and what matters to me.. I'm far away from the peaceful little girl I was this spring and summer. I feel wired and stressed.

Wow, this was a surprise. I was just supposed to write a short answer to Jill 

This makes me realise that I need to change my goals a little. I shouldn't push and push myself to do a photoshoot.. What I should do is pay attention to my stress and work with that. That's what would make me happy and peaceful. Things need to change..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2004)

Friday (finally!):

Meals:
1: 5 whites, 1 yolk, veggies, 1 tbsp ff ranch
2: 5 oz chicken, 1/2 slice lc bread, 1 tbsp butter, veggies, ff ranch
3: protein shake
4: chicken salad at Wendy's. Tasted Justin's food 
5: 6 egg whites, 1 tbsp pb

Workouts:
- AM: 40 min stationary biking while doing some last minute studying.. sweaty!
- Weights: shoulder, biceps
Shoulder presses: 4x7-8
Lateral raises: 4x8
Up right rows: 4x8
Bicep cable curls: 3x8
DB curls: 3x8
Hammer curls: 3x8
- 3rd time in the gym  15 min stationary bike
Ham curls: 3x8
Crunches: 3x15


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 17, 2004)

Jenny, absolutely awesome post, I really hope that you learned a lot from this emotional eating phase. I have done the exact same thing in the past. Went crazy and cheated just because I have had a lot of stress in my life---and a lot of other factors (outside my diet/training) that set off a binge. And I try my hardest to keep my training/diet separated from the rest of my life but sometimes I just can't help it. I hope that all of this was a learning experience for you. 

You sound like you have a mother similar to mine, very strong-willed and takes work very seriously. Almost obsesses over work and things of that nature. At least that's how it sounds. Your post about your mother reminded me so so much of mine. It's great that you and her are really close. 




> I'm in a new place, I want everyone to like me and I'm overly cautious about what people think of me. I've forgotten about things that I should have in my life everyday, such as who I am and what matters to me.. I'm far away from the peaceful little girl I was this spring and summer. I feel wired and stressed.


Everyone will like you! Feeling stressed is completely normal, just don't let stress take over your daily actions and thoughts. I mean all of us get stressed with school, social lives, and with you and I if we cheat on our diet we think about it and feel bad. But just try and think outside yourself for a minute and realize that stressing out isn't going to change anything. It's not making you feel better, or changing your actions, or anything. It's completely useless. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2004)

Thank you so much Mike  I feel like a little girl today who just wants to cry in mommy's arms  
Yeah, the post really helped me figure out things.. Writing has always been like that for me.. I know that I can beat this and so can you.. Let's help each other


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2004)

Today is the first day that I feel really really homesick.. I'm just crying anf crying.. It doesn't help that it's my dad's birthday and my whole family is having a birtday dinner together tonight.. I miss them so much.. Damnit, I'm such a crybaby


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 17, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Today is the first day that I feel really really homesick.. I'm just crying anf crying.. It doesn't help that it's my dad's birthday and my whole family is having a birtday dinner together tonight.. I miss them so much.. Damnit, I'm such a crybaby



I'm so sorry that your having such a hard time sweetie!! If you need to talk- pm me and I'll get your #.


----------



## Jill (Sep 17, 2004)

Sending luv your way sweets.  

That long post was a good one. Really. Im so happy that you know the triggers. That is something that takes time, and alot of deep diggin'. That is the difference between you and alot of other people- and you-you know your limits. You know that a photoshoot is just that-and that your mental state is much more important. Journaling does wonders.

We all have emotional days, - letting it all out makes me feel way better. I know from experince.

Smile hunny bunny! Have a great day.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks girls  Justin and I just got in another fight and I'm just homesick  
I was expecting days like this so it's all alright. I know I'll be okay and feel better tomorrow.. I just need some time to unwind..

Jill, thanks honey  I have been digging deep for years, but there are still so many things to sort out.. It's all a process 

Andrea, thanks


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi sweetie!
I'm so sorry you're having a rough time, but you will come out of it even stronger. It's so hard to be away from family and friends back home. Nothing will be sweeter than seeing them again.    This is just a temporary part of your life, only you can decide how much time you will spend here before you go home again. Maybe just a few months, or maybe years. Either way, you will make the best decision for YOU and be all the better for it whatever happens. But knowing you, Jenny, you'll make the very best of the time you are there. Having lots of fun, studying hard, but most importantly: being good to yourself before everything else.

Don't stress about whether everyone likes you or not, because everyone is not going to like you. Some people will dislike you just because of their own hangups and jealousy. You wouldn't want to be friends with them anyway so who cares if they like you or not? Worry about whether you like yourself, then you will attract the kind of people that you deserve to have in your life. Happy people with self confidence that will let you be yourself.

Hang in there Jenny!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 17, 2004)

jenny you have such a beautiful heart, your health and happiness is by far infinitely times more important than any photoshoot.  im a bit of a hypocrit here, but u can use me as a good example as what stress can do to a person. when i went to the doctor she even mentionned that maybe depression is causing all my physical problems.  which is kinda a repeat of the generalized anxiety disorder diagnosis i got from my last doctor.  i guess i see why so many people smoke weed now, but thats not the right road for me.  wish school taught you how to be happy and all that good stuff instead of making you crazy!  I totally feel for u about eating when having too much school stuff to do.. that was my big problem for a while.  i zoooned out and used food to help me pull off those horrible all nighters, and i ended up gaining a LOT of weight.  dont let yourself get like that, work on your stress.. btw have you ever tried yoga? and can you teach us any of the stress relievers you picked up from your mom? 

thanks honey, and hang in there.. life is tough but you are one strong chick!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2004)

Hiker, thank you sweetie  I know I don't have anything to worry about, I just need to take things day by day and not worry about things ahead.. And to lean on Justin instead of pushing him away when I feel bad. I do that a lot, have a hard time letting him in sometimes.. Need to work on that..

Greeky, I don't know if you read my post about my mom, but seeing that happening so close to me has really made me understand what stress can do to a person. When I gained a lot of weight last year it was due to stress too.. I beat it and I will never go down that road again..  Thank you for your sweet words  Luckily this overeating stuff has only happened a few times, so I haven't gained any weight. I have tried yoga, but I think that just regular relaxation exercises would benefit me even more. I'm looking into some relaxation CDs that I could pop in when I need a break.

On another note, I got my exam results back  I was stressing yesterday cause I thought I did really bad. The language was hard for me to understand sometimes, cause I got stressed having 100 questions in 45 mins and the language was one the advanced side . Not used to the exam style they have here either. So I had told myself not to kick my own butt if I did poorly at my first one.. Well, didn't need to, I GOT AN A!!  
Talked to my mom yesterday and had a good cry. I love my family so much, they're the best!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2004)

My roomates were so sweet to me yesterday  They knew I was upset and not feeling well, but I just went to my room and closed the door cause I didn't feel comfortable crying in front of them. They were like "please talk to us, we want to be there for you" and I said I would, just give me some time  When I came back from being with Justin for some time, I found a card on my door. They had bought a really sweet card and written me some really sweet messages  I was so happy, they really are great girls


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2004)

Sounds like everything is falling into place Jenny.    Congratulations on the A on your test. All that hard studying paid off. Now give yourself a break    Just keep taking good care of yourself and use the people around you to support you. You can return the favor when they need a little love.    Sounds like your roomates are awesome people, I'm so glad. That makes life so much sweeter and easier when you have people around that care about you. Have a great day Jenny! Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2004)

Thank you so much Hiker   I'm so glad to have you back here  I feel like I'm starting over and getting back to the real Jenny, not the fake Jenny who's been showing her face here a lot lately. I need the inner peace that I've had, the strenght of my mind, it's just where I want to be.
I hope you'll have a wonderful weekend too sweetie!  Give your wonderful little girl a hug for me


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2004)

Saturday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1/3 cup sweet potaotes, 1/2 slice lc bread, veggies, 2 tbsp ff ranch
2: snack: 1/2 lc tortilla, 1 tsp butter, 1 slice ff cheese, 2 tbsp creamer in coffee (15 cals per tbsp)
3: 5 oz chicken, 1/2 lc tortilla, 1/2 slice ff cheese, veggies, ff ranch
4: 5 oz chicken, veggies, 1 ff sf fudge bar (60cals  )
5: 2 oz turkey, veggies, 1 sf ff fudge bar

Totals:
1473cals
184g protein 53%
110g carbs 32%
24g fat 15%

Workouts:
- AM: 30 min running, 20 min walking. Really wanted to run more but my ankle was bothering me  Really windy and grey here now, our little share of Ivan. Had a lot of rain yesterday.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice to see that everything is getting better Jenny. You really sound like you have a great family and group of friends (roomates). Great job getting an 'A' on the test, that's always a good feeling. When are you going to get to see your family next? 

Diet is looking great too, hang in there!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Monstar  I do have a great family and my roomates are great  I'm going home on Dec 11th and going to stay there for 10 days and then going to Chicago to spend Christmas with Justin and his family. 

Hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Hiker   I'm so glad to have you back here  I feel like I'm starting over and getting back to the real Jenny, not the fake Jenny who's been showing her face here a lot lately. I need the inner peace that I've had, the strenght of my mind, it's just where I want to be.
> I hope you'll have a wonderful weekend too sweetie!  Give your wonderful little girl a hug for me


You're welcome babe.  Whatever it takes for you to be your best, take that time for yourself. I am glad I'm back too    I love the support and caring from you guys.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 18, 2004)

Awwwwww glad things are looking up sweetie! See those clouds can't stay over someone as sunny as you! 

Btw, I'm not crazy about yoga either


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2004)

Hiker, that's what I love too, the support from others 

Greeky, yeah, I'm feeling great!  I actually did yoga this morning and loved it


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2004)

Sunday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 slice ww lc bread, 1 tsp butter
2: 5 oz chicken, 1 slice lc bread, veggies, ff ranch
3: protein shake, 1 fudge bar
4: 1 turkey burger, veggies, 1 slice lc bread
Sweeeet snack : 25 m&ms(the small all chocolate kind),
2 starbursts, 2 tootsie rolls, 1cup ff sf pudding

Totals:
1388cals
148g protein 44%
116g carbs 35%
31g fat 21%

workouts:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk. Ankle still hurting so couldn't run 
- 25 min yoga strenght, loved it 
- Weights: Chest and triceps
Superset: DB benchpress & Incline bp x4
DB flyes: 4x8
Superset: Tricep pushdowns and reverse x3
Kickbacks: 3x8
- 40 min stationary bike


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2004)

Justin and I are actually going to church this morning  His mom has been asking us to ever since we came here and we're going to go today. 
After that I need to shop for some new workout pants. It's getting colder and I can't run around in shorts much longer. All my old workout pants are at least 2 or 3 sizes too big  So I kinda need new ones  Yeah


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> After that I need to shop for some new workout pants. It's getting colder and I can't run around in shorts much longer. All my old workout pants are at least 2 or 3 sizes too big  So I kinda need new ones  Yeah



You tha bomb sexy thing. Make sure the shorts are short and tight, Steve luvvvvs when I wear shorts like that. Splurge on WO clothes, I always do. I look at it like I train real hard, I deserve it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 19, 2004)

That's great that you're going to get to go back home for Christmas, I am sure you're really looking forward to that. Are you close with Justin's family as well? Also I am curious if you don't mind---were you and Justin together when you made your physique transformation? Because looking at your before and after pics it's almost like night and day.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2004)

Jill, thanks honey buns  I bought some short short barely covering the butt shorts a few weeks ago  Justin loves em 

Mike, I'm close to Justin's family, even though I haven't met them a lot. His mom and I have been emailing a lot. Actually she just called me a few mins ago 
Um, the way I looked in my fat pics was the fattest I've ever been and I didn't stay that way very long. When I met Justin the first time I was a lot leaner than that. We lived apart for our first year together so he never saw me at my fattest  I was not all too lean when he saw me last november though, but he still loved me, which to me says a lot  He reeeally prefers my current body though


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2004)

Oh, and I haven't mentioned a pretty important thing. When I got off my birthcontrol last september I gained a lot of weirght. Most people lose weight when they get off the pill, but the body can also respond by doing the opposite. It took a long time for me to get my hormones in balance after that, in fact I didn't have my period for like 8 months. So that definately had a lot to do with my weight gain.. I'm never messing with my hormones again, I'm going to stick with non-hormonal alternatives. It's just not worth it to mess with it, I've heard so many people having bad things happening to them due to being on the pill.


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Oh, and I haven't mentioned a pretty important thing. When I got off my birthcontrol last september I gained a lot of weirght. Most people lose weight when they get off the pill, but the body can also respond by doing the opposite. It took a long time for me to get my hormones in balance after that, in fact I didn't have my period for like 8 months. So that definately had a lot to do with my weight gain.. I'm never messing with my hormones again, I'm going to stick with non-hormonal alternatives. It's just not worth it to mess with it, I've heard so many people having bad things happening to them due to being on the pill.


Ive stopped the pill for 3 months now and have yet to have a period-so you think this is normal??? Im with you on not messin' with my hormones again, unless of course I get preggo.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 19, 2004)

LoL, maybe I should try yoga again too, I might like it next time! 

What kind of bad things happen to women due to the pill? I've never taken it but I've been considering it to straighten out some hormonal issues and get my period regulated.. so it would be really helpful info, thanks!


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2004)

Are your totals including those treats??? AND are you talking about those mini baby really small m&m's, or the reg ones? Just checkin. I bought some treats today for my cheat day on wed.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2004)

Jill, I think it's totally normal  Especially if you've been on them for a long time. I got on them when I was 15 and was on them for 5 years, and it took a long time for me to get normal periods again. You want to get pregnant now?  Awwww, I just found out that Justin's older brother and his wife are expecting their second child!! I almost started crying, I love babies so much!! 

Greeky, yeah, it is lots of fun!  Well, women on the pill are more prone to get some sorts of cancer (you can talk to J'bo about this....), some women have problems with fertility.. Just a lot of things.. I don't believe in messing with hormones in any way.

I had teeeeeeeerrible sweet cravings today  I think it's due to my period..  So I had some plain M&Ms and some candies (4) and then sf ff jello. Then the sweet craving was over!  My calories are still way low.. but I'm going to keep them there and not eat more tonight. Worked out a lot today too  So I think I deserved the little candies


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Are your totals including those treats??? AND are you talking about those mini baby really small m&m's, or the reg ones? Just checkin. I bought some treats today for my cheat day on wed.



Yes, the treats are included in the totals  it was the mini baby ones


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2004)

Actually I forgot to add the lc milk, so totals were actually 1514 cals..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

Yesterday I booked a night at a reeeeeally nice hotel in Washington DC to surprise Justin with  See to some of you that's not a big deal, but Justin and I are both poor college students  I'm so excited, we're going there on Saturday!  I think we both need to get away for a little while and this will be perfect  We're back on the right track now that I'm not Ms. Stresshead  He's a wonderful wonderful guy and I can't picture my life without him


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

As I've written before, I'm PMSing right now. I can still see my top 4 abs even though I'm bloated.. That's a great feeling  I'm trying to find a good balance in my eating and my workouts right now. Yesterdays cravings were just insane and sometimes I think it's better to get rid of them by having a little bit of sweets. If I wouldn't have, they would still have been there today and eventually it would have pushed me over the edge and maybe binge. Now I stayed within my calorie range and still got my cravings taken care of


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

You are one smart chica. Cheat small prevent binges.  It is great how we all help one another, sharing tips etc.... I feal closer to many of you ladies here than my 'real' friends. Simpy because many of us have the same issuses, so we can relate to one another.

What will you and Justin be doing at the hotel?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks Jill  This morning I made some pistachio sf ff pudding that I will keep in the fridge to snack on throughout the day. That way I won't nibble on anything else when I'm in the kitchen. Since I'm still PMSing I want a back-up plan  We have open bags of candy and chocolate all over the apartment, so this way I can take a spoonful of pudding if I get tempted 
What are your favorite jello flavors? I'm buying some more today  Do you make em with lc milk too?

Hehe, Justin and I will have a good time


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

pics look great kid


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

Monday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 slice lc bread, few spoons of ff lc pudding (will include the bowl I made in the totals), 1 tsp butter, celery
2: 5 oz chicken, 1 slice lc bread, 1 tsp butter, veggies, ff ranch
3: sf ff jello, 2 oz turkey, taste of Justin's milkshake and bite of his pretzel, sf ff fudge bar. (YES, still have cravings, first day of my period damnit  All we be added in totals and I will stay within my cals )
4: 6 whites, 1/2 lc bread, veggies, sf ff pudding, cool whip
5: protein shake, 20 almonds

Totals:
1567cals
170g protein 46%
121g carbs 33%
35g fat 21%

Workouts:
- AM: didn't happen  I did 7 days in a row last week and figured I needed a break. Was supposed to go, but went to see Justin before heading out and kinda got stuck there  Spinning tonight 
- 90 min low intensity tennis. Justin was teaching me how to play!  Had lots of fun and I had my lil' sportsbra on and got some sun too 
- 60 min spinning. This instructor sucked  Slow music from the 80ies  and she wasn't motivating at all.. I sure miss my spin classes in Sweden  
- 30 min walking


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> pics look great kid



Thanks  I'm a kid?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

I call all girls kid........you can't be older than me (25).  Judging by your pics I always though you to be my age or a year in either direction.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll be 21 in november  Sorry, in sweden we don't use that word when someone is over 15, still a bit behind with all the expressions you use here


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

LOL, gotta ya........when did you move to the states?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

I moved in August and will be here until June  For now.. I'll probably be back later on


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

cool....have fun


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Jenny, 


I just saw your photos, and I have to tell you, you really look fantastic, beautiful, I am not sure what to say anymore.  All I have to tell you is that your hard work is paying off and you have got to be so happy.  I can tell by your eyes.  I never, ever read people by their smiles.  I look that their eyes and those my dear are very happy eyes.
Anyway, I am just catching up with everyone.  I have been a little behind in the journals and today is as good a day for me to catch up...
Have a great day!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Kid!    

Pics look great!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 20, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> What are your favorite jello flavors? I'm buying some more today  Do you make em with lc milk too?



Good morning!
I know you weren't talking to me on this but I'm buttting in anyway!  

My favorite ffsf puddings are white chocolate and butterscotch. I do make them with lc milk. Sometimes I put a T. in my protein shakes to add a little different flavor. Yummy! Have a good day babe.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey mini Jenny 
I can only imagine how hard it is for you sometimes, being away from home.
You are handling things great and sometimes you just need a good cry.
You know that you always have us and Justin to talk to when you need us 

Glad your enjoying the USA food and allowing yourself treats 
Have fun and laugh loudly


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 20, 2004)

> I bought some short short barely covering the butt shorts a few weeks ago


I think in order for us to properly guage your progress, pics of these shorts are a must Jenny! 

Glad to hear everything is going well, though. Your new pics look fantastic, a complete transformation. I really like your hair, do you highlight it? How tall are you again?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm with Jilly, allowing those cheats to prevent a binge was sooooo smart! I love the way you are able to do that and still look amazing, I wanna be like you!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

http://www.burntrax.com/sharonmann/mall/main.asp I got the DVD 2, from wallymart!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

Wow, I'm popular today 
Just got back from playing tennis with Justin  It was my first time EVER, but I loved it! Didn't do tooooo bad, not too shabby for a beginner 

Tony, Thank you so much  I am happy and  I'm glad it shines through 

Sapphy, thank so much 

Hiker, oooh, I better try them!! Thanks! :kiss

Big Jen, it is hard sometimes, but most of the time I'm just enjoying the ride  I absolutely love it here! We've got to talk soon honey pie!!

Monstar, I just might  Yep, I have some highlights. I'm about 5'9 

Greeky, yep, I think it was the best way to go about it. Don't misunderstand though and think that I can "get away with cheats". If I go over my cals (yesterday I was in the 1500 range with hours of working out), I will gain weight. I have pics to prove that  The key for me is just to stay within my cals, if they're not always squeeky clean I'll survive that, as long as I DON'T BINGE! So don't wish you were like me, just do what I do 

Thank you Jill, I'll look for it at Walmart today!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

Missed that post. My fav sf ff pudding is plain ol' chocolate. We dont have pistachio here. I just make em with water.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey Hottie     Your mini *cheat* sounds yummy!! I like making the chocolate pudding and putting a tbs. of peanut butter in it and blend it like usual and then put it in the freezer for a little bit   - just like a reese cup!!!

Is 1500 maintenance for you??


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm popular today
> Just got back from playing tennis with Justin  It was my first time EVER, but I loved it! Didn't do tooooo bad, not too shabby for a beginner
> 
> Tony, Thank you so much  I am happy and I'm glad it shines through
> ...


Jenn, you being happy makes me happy also....Thanks because it's always nice to see such a beautiful, truthful smile.  Don't let me catch you smiling with the lips only young lady, or else....


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

NC, no, I wouldn't say 1500 is maintenance for me. I'm still trying to lose bf  I could probably eat more, but this has just been a good level for me. I have higher calorie days too so I figure it will all balance out.. 

Tony, I won't smile with lips only  Cause I'm afraid of what would happen if I did


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 20, 2004)

> Monstar, I just might




These little cheat meals sound like a great idea. Maybe I should consider doing that, it maybe a great idea for me. How often do you have them and what do they usually consist of? Thanks. 

How is the weather down in Virginia today? It's gorgeous up here!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Jenny!

I agree with you about your meals, you have to be a bit flexible to live normally.  I mean if you go a little over one day, eat a little less the next!  what's life without chocolate??  Right???   
When are you goign to DC?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

Mike, how often I have treats really depends. When I crave it  I'm not on a hardcore cut right now, I'm just maintaining and trying to lose a little bit more. When I'm PMSing I have lotsa cravings so I tend to treat myself a little more. We've gotta live too right 


Sapph, we're on the same page  This is something I'm going to do for life and I don't plan on avoiding everything bad all the time. My rule I try to live by is not overdoing it and as I've said before, keep the cals reasonable 
We're going to DC on Saturday morning  I need some city life


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

My ankle is really swollen and hurting  Stupid stupid ankle!!  I guess I need to take a few days off cardio.. I don't WANT TO!! But the girls just gave me a lecture.. Jackie, one of my roomies is a PT major and she just gave me the big talk on how bad it could get if I didn't let it heal


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

How did you hurt your ankle?  Isnt spinning low impact?


----------



## dschneid (Sep 20, 2004)

hei, tittet bare innom tråden din.
Hilsen fra Norge


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> My ankle is really swollen and hurting  Stupid stupid ankle!!  I guess I need to take a few days off cardio.. I don't WANT TO!! But the girls just gave me a lecture.. Jackie, one of my roomies is a PT major and she just gave me the big talk on how bad it could get if I didn't let it heal


Jenny, how did you hurt your ankle sweety?
I am so sorry that you did.  Take it from me, I have bad ankles because I hurt them and never rested them.  I was playing football then, I continued on and now my ankles just pop and hurt by just walking.  My recommendation is, ice the ankle, rest it and start thinking of ways of strengthening both of them, because as you get older, and trust me on this one, the ankles will get weakier if you don't take care of them now....
By the way, one thing you can do is buy one of those socks that are used to stabilize your ankle.
Do you want to know the good news?  If you take care of your ankles now and strengthen them, you'll never have the same problem....
Be good and don't worry, everything will be allright.....


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

fantasma62
Wouldn't using a support sock masc the problem.. or are you talking about while it is still injured?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

Awww, I have an extra ace bandage and a hug for you sweetie! Too bad I am too far away to deliver.. Anyway, the rest will be good for your body, and it will allow you to train even harder when you are 100% again! 

You better not aggravate it, we're watching you!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> fantasma62
> Wouldn't using a support sock masc the problem.. or are you talking about while it is still injured?


Just to stabilize it for the moment, once the ankle gets better, she will no longer need it.  Then she should start strengthening the ankles...
Believe me, a doctor back in the day told me what I should do, did I listen?  Me with the popping ankles? Nope....I am only a thickheaded Cuban who wanted to play some football.  Boy am I paying for it now.....


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks guys!  You're the best. I hurt my ancle like two weeks ago when running.. Twisted it really bad and could hardly make it home. Rested as in didn't run for about three days, but I did do spinning and walking and stuff.. Then I ran for 2 days in a row and I could feel it a little bit, but it wasn't bad at all. Then is just got worse and yesterday it was hurting bad 

Do you guys think I can at least do some stationary biking? Or should I just rest all together?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Jenny

Honestly I would rest it, and ice it for 15 minutes at a time for a few days.  I understand you want to exercise, but you dont want to hurt it so bad you are laid up for weeks!!    

Be careful!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Morning sweets!! Hope the ankle gets better soon   Take it easy for a few days.  I wouldn't do any biking either if I were you, you use your ankle a lot more than you realize and I'm sure you have to do enough walking as it is just around school.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2004)

Girls, thanks for your sweet words 

I'm so CRANKY today!!! I've got terrible PMS cramps, my ankle is pissing me off, GIANT exam tomorrow  I'm sooo tired, I just want to sleep for the rest of the day 

Sorry, I'll be in a better mood tomorrow


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

but how are you REALLY feelings?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> but how are you REALLY feelings?


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

>


You and me both.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm feeling better now  Realised that I'm not as behind as I thought I was in preparing for my exam. Still there are so many new terms for me.. This is a 400 level class which means senior level. I'm only a sophmore, so it's kinda a challenge  I really want to do well, but I'm afraid I won't be able to get an A on tomorrow's exam  I'll try though 

Oh, and lots of caffine and Ibuprofen also helped me feel better 

I'm posting my meal Jilly-style today, by the end of the day


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I'm posting my meal Jilly-style today, by the end of the day



I was wondering where your meals were.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't you worry Jill, here they come 

Tuesday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 lc bread slice, veggies, ff ranch, 1 tsp butter
2: 5 oz chicken, 1 slice lc bread, veggies, ff ranch, sf ff pudding w. cool whip, 1 tsp butter
3: 4 oz chicken, veggies, ff ranch, salsa, sf ff pudding w. cool whip
4: 6 whites, veggies, ff ranch

+ creamer and sf syrup in coffee

Totals:
1429 cals
178g protein 54%
106 g carbs 32%
21g fat 14%

Workouts:
- Walking to campus and home: total of 45 mins
- Weights: Back, biceps
WG pulldowns: 4x8
CG pulldowns: 3x8
CG rows: 4x8
DB rows: 4x8
DB curls: 3x8
Hammer curls: 3x8


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

Do you include your ff ranch in your totals??? If so, what are the macros per T, just wondering cause I use lt ranch-the ff has way more carbs and cals.

Are you changing your weights now? No more push/pull


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2004)

I include everything I eat  My ranch has 30 cals per 2 tbsp.

I haven't done push/pull in months! I'm doing 2 bodyparts per day.


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 21, 2004)

Your ranch must taste like water


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I haven't done push/pull in months! I'm doing 2 bodyparts per day.


Really? Silly me.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

Luke, it's not bad at all!  I like it, better than nothing 

Jill, yep  Enjoy your cheat today hon 

So in one hour I have my SCARY SCARY exam  I really could screw this one up.. It's soooooo different from the way we do things in Sweden.. I need to stop being a perfectionist though. It doesn't even matter what grade I get, because as long as I pass all the credits will be transfered over to my swedish univerity  I'm way too motivated to not care about it though, I WANT THAT A damnit


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 22, 2004)

Good luck Jenny!!!    Give that stupid test HELL!!


----------



## Flex (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm from Sveeeden, isn't that vierd?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Cyndi!  I actually think I did really well!!  

Flex  you are??


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

Wednesday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 2 slices lc bread (figured I needed some more brain food before the exam  ), 1 tsp butter
2: 4 oz chicken, 1 slice lc bread, veggies, ff ranch, sf pudding, 4 tbsp lite whip. OMG I love this, it's like a cheat but healthy! 
3: chinese buffet with Justin. I had veggies in soy sauce and some pieces of sesame chicken, fruit salad.
4: 6 whites, veggies, sf ff pudding, cool whip

Totals:
1638 cals
151g protein 40%
161g carbs 43%
30g fat 18%

Workouts:
- 20 min walking from school
- Weights: shoulders
Shoulder presses: 4x8
Lateral raises: 4x8
Up righ rows: 4x8
Rear delt lifts: 4x8
- 25 min stationary bike


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

Im glad your exam is over with. 

What kind of ff pudding do you luuuv???? Are you mixing it with water or milk? 

What time is it there?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

I love all puddings  I've had butterscotch, pistachio , chocolate fudge. Haven't tried vanilla yet, don't know if I'd like that... mixing with lc milk  Have stopped drinking it and use my daily share in my puddings 

It's 12:40 here now


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

Try the white chocolate, its really yummy!!!

You are 2 hours a head of me.


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

They have banana too.
http://www.kraftfoods.com/jello/main.aspx?s=&m=jlo_family_pudding#two

Not here in Canada though


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Glad you think you did well on your exam.  How is your ankle feeling?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 22, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> I'm from Sveeeden, isn't that vierd?


  How are you recovering from that unfortunate smelting accident ?


----------



## Eggs (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Sweet thang 

  Hope you had a good time in the gym... I have Back and shoulders tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Eggs!


----------



## Flex (Sep 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Flex  you are??



no, but like GW said, Goldmember is


----------



## Jenny (Sep 23, 2004)

Jill, I bought all the different flavors yesterday  The banana was yummy!  

Premi, thanks for asking  My ankle is lots better, am going to try to run this morning  

Justin, hey  I had a good workout 

Flex, thanks for making me feel stupid


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 23, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Thanks Cyndi!  I actually think I did really well!!



    Of course you did!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 23, 2004)

Thursday:

Meals: 
1: 6 whites, 1 lc bread, celery, ff ranch
snack: 35 cal popsicle
2: 5 oz chicken, veggies, ff ranch, sf ff pudding, lightwhip
3: same as meal 2
4: 6 whites, veggies, jello gelatin, 1 tbsp lite whip

Totals:
1471cals
198g protein 58%
87g carbs 25%
26g fat 17%

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min run/powerwalk. Ankle didn't hurt  Took it easy, walked instead of sprinted up the hills 
- 15 min of abs and leg work
- 40 min walking to campus and home
- 30 min abs and leg work


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 23, 2004)

Take it easy on that ankle Jenny. I still feel the tendonitis in my ankle from overtraining for a marathon 3 years ago. Still! It would be gone now if I took better care of it when it first showed up. All I'm saying is be careful, if you have to just do more upper body weights, or ab work for a few days that's okay!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Hiker  My ankle didn't hurt at all after running. Last night it was a little swollen though.. I'm going to take your advise and take it easy. Though I do think I'll do some stationary biking. Since I'm having some cheats this weekend when going to DC I don't feel like I can cut cardio out all the way  But I promise I will take it easy and if I feel anything I will climb off that bike!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2004)

FRIDAY!!  
I'm soooo happy this week is almost over!! Classes until 11am today and then I'm all ready for weekend  Hope I'll get my exam back from my Health Behavior Change with a big A on it 
I have this stupid 100 level class which is so basic that I'm about to kill myself everytime I'm there. We're talking about nutrition right now and we have this overweight teacher who tells us what to eat  Last class she said "eating too much animal protein makes the protein convert into fat and you gain weight"... I was like .. I really felt like debating her, but I don't think I would get anywhere with that lady 
Tomorrow Justin and I'll go to DC!!  I'm so excited to get out of here! and I'm excited about having some treats too! I won't have two fullblown cheat days though, cause then I'll be a pissy little monster and ruin our weekend


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2004)

Damnit, I thought I'd be able to do some stationary biking today but my stupid ankle is hurting now  WHY isn't it healing!!???!?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2004)

Screw it, I'm going to use the bike..


----------



## dschneid (Sep 24, 2004)

You got a new PM on my forum now   (if you haven't read it already)


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2004)

I can't log in, I don't remember my username


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2004)

Friday  :

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 slice lc bread, 1 tbsp salsa, 1 tsp butter
2: 4 oz chicken, 1 slice lc bread, veggies, ff ranch, ff sf pudding, lite whip
snack: 35cals popsicle
3: 4 oz chicken, 1 slice lc bread, veggies, ff ranch


Workouts:
- AM: 42 min stationary bike, ankle didn't hurt at all!! 
- 30 min walking from campus and back


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 24, 2004)

Morning hottie.  I hope you have an awesome time with Justin this weekend!! Glad your ankle is feeling better and enjoy your cheats!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 24, 2004)

Have tonnes of fun this weekend!!   

Enjoy your treats

You really like sf ff pudding eh?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2004)

Andrea, thanks hot stuff  Anything fun going on this weekend?

Jill, Thanks honey  I love the sf ff pudding!  I'm going to limit it to once a day now though


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 24, 2004)

Jenny did you forget your name  it must have been a long week for you 
Your ankle isnt healing missy because you test it out everyday silly


----------



## Jenny (Sep 25, 2004)

I love you J'bo 
My ankle is fine


----------



## Jenny (Sep 25, 2004)

Last night I laid in bed almost all night with terrible cramps  I'm better this morning though. Also did 60 min of biking last night, cause I had a few crackers and 8 mini m&m's  I blame it on the cramps and hormones  The thing is that it could have lead to a binge, but I said "no Jenny, don't go there". So I made myself take the consequences (which I learnt in my Health Behavior Change class, great great class, love it) which was 60 min of cardio and just a protein shake for the rest of the day  Yes, I was hungry and I probably went waaaay under my cals, but today is treat day 
I also made myself go up and take pics this morning, no matter how bloated I was  See, I have my period, which makes me bloated already  But the pics turned out okay, I'll post them in my gallery


----------



## Jenny (Sep 25, 2004)

Okay, just had breakfast  Had 6 whites, 1 yolk, some Kashi cereal and lc milk. And a few almonds  Went for a 40 min run/powerwalk/sprint this morning 
The rest of the weekend will include some treats  We'll do a lot of walking in DC and go to the hotel gym  The hotel is sooo nice  Grand Hyatt 
Have a great weekend all!! I will!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Also did 60 min of biking last night, cause I had a few crackers and 8 mini m&m's  I blame it on the cramps and hormones  The thing is that it could have lead to a binge, but I said "no Jenny, don't go there".


 Good goin' girlie!!

 Your pics look amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Nice abbies Why dont you show your pretty face too darlin? I can wait to someday post pics that look as amazing as yours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 26, 2004)

Pics look absolutely fabulous Jenny! 

I am very impressed, abs are looking superb, keep up the good work. Physique is looking better now than any of the previous pics that I have seen. Back shot is really awesome, your definition is looking better than ever.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm back!!  Hehe, have had a great time! Lots of treats!  I'm sick of peanutbutter candy 
I am soooo tired, going to beeeeeed 

Thank you for the comments about the pics


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm really pumped about eating healthy now  I am sooooo over sweet things  Saturday I had a bit of chocolate (butterfinger and reeses), 2 Starbucks light frapps (venti! made me so full!), Chipolte and some McNuggets. Sunday I had more Reeses  and some Subway and then 1/3 pizza (Justin ate the rest, I felt sick  ) and Cinnastix from Dominos (OMG, these are DEADLY!  ). I feel ready for some healthy eating  The pics I took this weekend really motivated me, because it's hard to see what you look like in the mirror. Seeing pics makes me more objective and I realise that if I really work hard I can look just as good as the girls in the mags. But I have a lot of work to do to get there!!  
Next real treat weekend like this will be Thanksgiving-My Birthday weekend  Will definately have a treat meal before that, but no dates decided yet 

I'm reeeeeady for some hard work!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Monday  :

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1/2 cup lc milk, 1 tbsp ranch
2: 1 turkey burger, 1/2 cup kashi cereal, 1/2 cup lc milk, veggies
3: 4 oz chicken, veggies, 1 slice lc bread, 1 tsp butter, salsa
4: 1 tbsp pb, carb control shake
5: PWO: 6 whites, veggies, 1 slice lc bread, salsa, 1 tsp butter

Totals: 
1420 cals
173g protein 52%
75g carbs 23%
37g fat 25%

Workouts:
- Am: 45 min running with some sprints  Probably about 5 min of walking or less 
- Walking from campus
- Weights: Chest and Triceps:
DB benchpress: 4x6-8 
Incline bench: 3x7-8
DB flyes: 3x8-10
Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
kickbacks: 3x8
Reverse pushdowns: 3x8


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 27, 2004)

Pictures look great girlie   !!


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed your weekend...AND the cheats!

The best thing about after the cheats is that you feel re-motivated alllllllll over again! And you are ready to get back on track, and it is just so easy. Good stuff girlie!

I was wondering-back in Sweden you always used to eat brown rice. How come you dont eat rice anymore? Or oaties? I dont seem to recall you eating oaties in a long time.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 27, 2004)

> I'm really pumped about eating healthy now  I am sooooo over sweet things  Saturday I had a bit of chocolate (butterfinger and reeses), 2 Starbucks light frapps (venti! made me so full!), Chipolte and some McNuggets. Sunday I had more Reeses  and some Subway and then 1/3 pizza (Justin ate the rest, I felt sick  ) and Cinnastix from Dominos (OMG, these are DEADLY!  ). I feel ready for some healthy eating  The pics I took this weekend really motivated me, because it's hard to see what you look like in the mirror. Seeing pics makes me more objective and I realise that if I really work hard I can look just as good as the girls in the mags. But I have a lot of work to do to get there!!
> Next real treat weekend like this will be Thanksgiving-My Birthday weekend  Will definately have a treat meal before that, but no dates decided yet
> 
> I'm reeeeeady for some hard work!!


Great post Jenny! You definitely can look like the girls in the magazines, you practically already do. Keep up what you're doing now though because you know that it's working. 

What kind of training are you doing?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 27, 2004)

JENNY!!

You look better than most girls in the mags!!!  You are a natural beauty with a fantastic figure!!!  Your pics are awesome, seriously.  You are tight and toned and healthy looking!!  Great abs too!!   

I hear ya about eating healthy, I am gonna try to eat better as well!!    Wish me luck...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Andrea, thanks 

Jill, yeah, I am motivated  You're right, I don't eat a lot of rice or oats anymore. Basicly cause I'm lazy  

Mike, thanks  My training is nothin fancy, I just try to hit each boypart hard each week 

Sapphy, thank you so much sweetie  I feel I still have a long way to go  But I am happy in my skin right now and that's the most important thing. I don't have problems sticking to my diet usually, it's just part of my life


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 27, 2004)

Looking great Jenny!    I'm so proud of you  
Your hard work is paying off in your results. Keep it up!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Thank you so much Hiker  
The treats (not calling them cheats anymore, they are earned, not a mistake) this weekend gave me some more motivation


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Some pics from this weekend


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

And some more


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2004)

Woah...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Premi  I think


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2004)

What do you mean you think?  My brain just cramped up(hottie overload) so thats all I could think of.  But you really do look fantastic, and so does Justin.  I love those jeans in the pic above.  They look really hot on you.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Jake   Hottie overload, that was funny


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 27, 2004)

Your pics look absolutely fantastic Jenny, really really impressive. And it's not only your physique that looks great.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

HEY!! You guys were in DC last weekend?!? I had the weekend off  Oh well, your too hot to hang out with me now anyway! Justin might get away with it but not you, LOL 

Your pics look amazing. I thought you looked great back when we met but this is incredible. Really, you are soooo freaking hot and just in shape! Awesome job..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

OMG guys  You are too sweet! Really, you are way too nice!! 

Mike, thanks 

Rock, Justin and I just wanted to get away and be on our own after all this time with our roomates around. We're only 2 hours away though, so we'll come up to see you soon!


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

I luv the pic of you at the FBI sign. You look soooooooooo cute!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Jill  that is my big grin  Justin was saying "oh yeah baby, pose for me... mmmm, yeah, show that bod"  He is such a dork sometimes and I couldn't help myself, had to give him a grin


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

Where are your meals today?


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

Your waist is sooooo small too!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Jill, meals are here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=766853&postcount=322

page 11


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhh Good day


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2004)

I really want boobs  Since I lost a bunch of weight my boobies are just not as nice as they used to be. I want implants. Not the huge knocker type, just a little bit to be a small C. Of course I don't have any money and my parents would never sponsor that  I'd have to wait a  couple of years.. but I do want boobs.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 28, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I really want boobs  Since I lost a bunch of weight my boobies are just not as nice as they used to be. I want implants. Not the huge knocker type, just a little bit to be a small C. Of course I don't have any money and my parents would never sponsor that  I'd have to wait a  couple of years.. but I do want boobs.



I hear ya on that one!! I was getting them a few months ago and I totaled my car and had to get a new one so bye bye boobies- at least for now!     But I'm going to get them too, sooner or later!! 


Your pictures look AWESOME!!      You've got a gorgeous body!! And such a tiny waist!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I really want boobs  Since I lost a bunch of weight my boobies are just not as nice as they used to be. I want implants. Not the huge knocker type, just a little bit to be a small C. Of course I don't have any money and my parents would never sponsor that  I'd have to wait a  couple of years.. but *I do want boobs.*.


Me three! Steve said hed pay 1/2  except I just cant justify $6000 right now, on boobs. Funny we just watched a show last night about a mother and daughter who got the surgery together.  The daughter was probably 18.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2004)

Haha, I see we are all boobie wannabes  
Justin says he would support it and help me with money too, but he's a poor college kid right now too  When we're out of school and have jobs, then I'll be a boobie girl


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Monday  :
> 
> Meals:
> *1: 6 whites, 1/2 cup lc milk, 1 tbsp ranch*
> ...


You eat ranch with eggies?  Yuk!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You eat ranch with eggies?  Yuk!




Try it Jill- I bet you'd like it, I do it all the time!! But, I don't dunk my eggs in Ranch, I usually mix in some of the Ranch flavored dip mix in with my scrambled egg whites and add some ham or cheese (or both- LOL) and it is sooooo good!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2004)

Tuesday:

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1,5 slice lc bread, 2 tsp butter, salsa
2: 4 oz chicken, 1.5 slice lc bread, 1 tsp butter, 1/2 tbsp pb, veggies, salsa, coolwhip
3: 4 oz chicken, 1 slice lc bread, veggies, salsa
Snack: 1 apple, 1 tsp pb, cool whip
4: 6 whites, veggies, salsa
Missed my last meal, was so tired and forgot 

Totals:
1479cals
165g protein48%
100g carbs 29%
36g fat 23%

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min stationary 
- walking to school in insane rain 
- Weights: back and biceps
cg pulldowns: 4x8
wg pulldowns: 4x8
cg rows: 4x8
db rows: 4x8
Bicep curls: 3x8
hammer curls: 3x8
cable curls: 3x8
GREAT WORKOUT


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Me three! Steve said hed pay 1/2  except I just cant justify $6000 right now, on boobs. Funny we just watched a show last night about a mother and daughter who got the surgery together.  The daughter was probably 18.



 ... at the rate you shop for clothes, I'm thinking you could have your half in less than 6 months easy.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

Jenny, NC and Jilly!!  You girls are silly!  You are all so gorgeous!!!  AND YOU HAVE BOOBIES!!!!!     

Hi Jenny


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

What does Justin think of the boobs thing? Personally I think all you ladies look awesome the way you are, JMHO.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2004)

Ah, getting boobies was the best thing I ever did... I did it for me, it broke the bank but it was well worth!  Thank heavens that you can finance them these days!!! lol


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2004)

Sapphy, I want em! 

Rock, Justin was a little negative about it when I first started talking about it, but he approves of it now 

Brit, aww, that only makes me want them more!! I'm so happy for you though  I might have some questions for you later on when I'm getting closer to getting em, if that's okay 
There's no way I could afford them now though.. I have some savings, but my parents would kill me if I used them for boobs


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Sapphy, I want em!
> 
> Rock, Justin was a little negative about it when I first started talking about it, but he approves of it now
> 
> ...



Jenny, you can definately hit me up for any info you like anytime.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Brit


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2004)

I got my new Nike's today


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

I bet Justin didn't argue too much huh?!  Just the right amount of struggle, LOL.

Cool sneakers but I think we like the pics of you better


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

Your pics are awesome!!!!!! You look great, I'm with Jilly.  I can't wait til I am posting pics like that!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry, I am sure you would be smokin with fake breasts.. but I prefer the way you look now.  JMO


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2004)

Rock, yeah, I guess it's not the hardest thing for a guy to go through  He would probably prefer if I didn't get any though.

Greeky, thank you sweetie 

Jack, aww, thank you  It's just a woman thing.. With less boobs I feel less like a woman and don't feel as sexy as I think I would with some more volume right there.. I don't like the thought of not being 100% natural.. but still..


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2004)

Who is Jack?  

Are implants big in Sweden, or did you 'pick this up' while you were in the states?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Lisa actually wishes here boobs were smaller. She's thought about surgery for that.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Who is Jack?
> 
> Are implants big in Sweden, or did you 'pick this up' while you were in the states?



 sorrry, I really meant to write Jake  Lack of food after workout, that's my excuse.
No, I've been thinking about it for years.. I don't know, maybe it's not for me.. we'll see  But if I ever wanted to give fitness modeling a shot I would probably need boobs


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 28, 2004)

Hmmm, Jenny with implants. That's a tough call. I kind of think that implants are almost out of place sometimes. I think that if you just did a small implant, like you were saying a small c-cup it wouldn't be a big deal. I just always think when skinny girls go to DD's it looks a little ridiculous. 

I think that you look great the way you are, no need for plastic surgery.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Jenny!! Great pictures!! You look so awesome!! 

Don't worry about your chest--- I love my fake boobs--but seriously they are not all they are cracked up to be..  Your Beautiful just the way you are!!! 

I'm glad you guys had fun in DC!

Take Care honey! Miss Ya!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 28, 2004)

Jenny, I am so with you about the implants. I never would have thought in a hundred years that I would even consider it, but after being pregnant and having a baby....I went from a nice full B (not huge but enough    ) to an A cup on a good day.    The good thing about them being small is that they're  still perky and will hopefully never sag    but I definitely have thought about it. Maybe in a few years. I was really hoping they'd get bigger after having a baby but no such luck!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 29, 2004)

Mike, thanks.. I don't know what I want.. we'll see what happens 

Stacey, the thing is that I'm happy with my body right now and the thing that would make me look more balanced is boobs.. I don't have any unreasonable expectations.. Good to see you in here btw 

Hiker, I heard breastfeeding can do that to you.. Haha, mine are nice and perky too, just not enough volume  I like the shape I have and the nipples  just need more volume


----------



## Jenny (Sep 29, 2004)

Wendesday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 slice lc bread, salsa
2: 4 oz chicken, 1 slice bread, veggies, salsa
3: 1.5 cup lc milk, 1/4 cup blueberries, 1 slice bread, jello gelatin, 1 tbsp pb, pudding
4: 5 oz chicken, veggies, salsa
5: 6 small chicken legs, veggies

totals:
1663 cals
200g protein 52%
69g carbs 18%
52g fat 30%

Workouts: 
- AM: 40 min running 
- Walking from campus


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Jenny, have you looked at your pics??  YOU ARE PERFECTLY balanced.  YOU HAVE BOOBS!  I have to agree with Mike, skinny girls with big boobs look silly!  
Ya know I never realized just how common implants are until you mentioned them and others said they have them.  I am naive I guess.  

I dont want to sound preachy... so please understand where I am coming from, my Mom had breast cancer 8 years ago and had to have a mastectomy, she chose not to have reconstructive surgery.  She told me "Cyndi I am more than a pair of boobs" 

Just remember Jenny, you are more than a pair of boobs, you are a beautiful, young, very fit, smart, sweet, lucky woman. I dont think you realize just how perfect you are... BUT of course you do what makes you happy.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 29, 2004)

Jenny. 
To model you dont need implants hun. As long as the camera shows your confidence you will look hot 
Although i am not against them because i am getting them  only big A's though.


----------



## Jill (Sep 29, 2004)

Great meals today. Im suprised you are not sprouting feathers yet! 

Post more pics please


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

Sapphy, thanks sweetie  What your mom said really moved me, thanks for sharing that. I hate the thought of me being so superficial that I want to put fake things under my skin to make it appear like I have bigger breasts.. It's a pretty strange thing to do when you think about it  

J'bo, when are you getting em?

Jill, I know! The chicken legs were from Buffalo Wild wings, they have a 50 cent leg night on Wednesdays  I am starting to get sick of chicken on my foreman though 
Are you kidding me?? More pics?? I've posted like a BILLION lately  Where are *your* pics? 

1 hour spinning class this morning before breakfast


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 30, 2004)

I LOVE Buffalo Wild Wings, we've got one down here.  They even have karaoke (sp?).


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah, they're good


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

Thursday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 slice lc bread, 1 tsp butter, salsa
Also had one cubic inch of a brownie when I came back from spinning.. I was so light headed when I came back from the gym and needed some quick sugar  will be included in total cals
2: 4 oz chicken, veggies, ff ranch, 1 slice lc bread, 1 cup lc milk
3: 4 oz chicken, veggies, salsa, 1 slice lc bread, 1 tsp butter
Snack: 5 sugar free reeses.. Made my tummy hurt sooo bad and worked as a laxative  1tbsp pb
4: 6 whites, veggies, 1 tbsp pb

totals:
1675cals
161g protein 42%
100g carbs 27%
53g fat 31%

Workouts:
- AM: 60 min AMAZING spinning class. This instructor ROCKED and I was so excited. I always work hard, but this time I was about to faint during the last song. No dry spot on my workoutclothes, it was great 
- AM: 20 min biking from gym and home. Bike ride home was haaaaaard..
- walking from campus
- Biking to campus and back, 20 mins
- walking 20 mins to Walmart
- Weights: Legs
Leg press: 5x15-20
Leg extensions: 4x8-12
Ham curls: 4x8-12
Deadlifts: 4x15
Calf presses: 2x12
- 30 min moderate intervals on stationary bike

I know, insane amount of activity today. Snacked on some  of Justin's cool whip to up my cals. about 5 tablespoons.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 30, 2004)

Your just a little bike riding mainiac aren't you?   

I agree with you about Sapphire's post. I felt the same thing. Puts good perspective on that, for sure. I'm grateful to have the small, healthy ones that I have.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

I occassionally eat wings, but it takes me forever cuz I peel the skin off!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> Your just a little bike riding mainiac aren't you?
> 
> I agree with you about Sapphire's post. I felt the same thing. Puts good perspective on that, for sure. I'm grateful to have the small, healthy ones that I have.



HC.. when someone you love and respect is so brave and sure of herself as a person, it makes you appreciate just how lucky you are!!  I am grateful everyday that I have healthy ones as well!!

Jenny... seriously, you are so completely gorgeous, you don't realize that do you?  Your body is  womanly, fit and perfectly in proportion and your face and hair are gorgeous, a natural blonde    
  I just think why would you ever want to be any different than you are now??   I am glad what I told you moved you, it certainly changed me forever.


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Also had one cubic inch of a brownie when I came back from spinning.. I was so light headed when I came back from the gym and needed some quick sugar  will be included in total cals
> 
> ..


I soooooooo wanted to buy a brownie mix last night. I didnt   not after it took me a week to loose the fluff from my cheat! A 1 inch square is minor!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 30, 2004)

Jenny!!

you are sooooo beautiful! I LOVE the picture of you and your guy! Looks great! you have come so far, its so cool isnt it? to look in the mirror and actually like what you see? sometimes, I look in the mirror with just a sportsbra on and Im like, are these abs REALLY mine? I mean, they are still not exactly where I want them, but wow, its still exciting! 

About the boob thing, I agree with Sappy, Im so naive about it, I never realize so many people have them or think about getting them. Personally I am not against it, however I will never get some "fake things under my skin" just to look like I have bigger boobs, ebcause in reality to me, I wouldnt have bigger boobs, Id have two hunks of some foreign stuff in my body!  I mean to each their own, but never ever feel you have to change a thing! youve improved every inch of your body and you look great!

anyway, its so good to see you and hear you sounding so happy! Im glad you are enjoying your time in the US!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

I used to keep hard candies in my car for those empty stomach cardio mornings to drive home without passing out!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

Hiker, I am  I'm not done yet either, more later on 

Sapphy, thank you so much for your wonderful words  I do appreciate what I have, but I'm still a perfectionist. Thank you for helping me remember what's important in life. We waste so much time and energy on things that really don't matter in the long run 

Greeky, I know, I peeled the skin off too 

Jill, I just had a crumble for quick sugar, my workout this morning was just INSANE . My roomie made them yesterday and it smelled like heaven, it's a good thing I have self discipline when living in this apartment 

Laker, thank you so much sweetie  I know, we really need to appreciate what we have, it's so easy to be overly critical!! I had a similar experience yesterday when I was in the school bathroom. I was wearing a cute little outfit, my hair was perfect that day and I just looked and thought "damn, I would hate me if I wasn't me!"   I'm really liking myself these days and it is a pretty new thing for me. I'm not perfect, but I *am* good enough


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 30, 2004)

> I was wearing a cute little outfit, my hair was perfect that day and I just looked and thought "damn, I would hate me if I wasn't me!"


I am the same way Jenny, lol. Not wearing a cute little outfit, though. But what you said about not being perfect. Even though sometimes I am so hard on myself, etc. I still would never change anything major about myself at all. Like I wouldn't like who I was if I was any different. 

How's the weather down at JMU? Any flooding? We got some flooding up here.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Jenny that was definately a funny little comment you made to yourself in the bathroom.  It comes off almost as conceited, but we know you better than that here.  I bet you feel so awesome about all the hard work and progress and you have every right to be damn proud!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Jenny that was definately a funny little comment you made to yourself in the bathroom.  It comes off almost as conceited, but we know you better than that here.  I bet you feel so awesome about all the hard work and progress and you have every right to be damn proud!



I know, it sounds like I have a big head  That's not how I want to come across though, I don't think I'm better than anyone else. I am just happy about where I am right now.. All these years of beating myself up for not being perfect.. It's going to stop  I am who I am and I actually like it. Life is good


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I am the same way Jenny, lol. Not wearing a cute little outfit, though. But what you said about not being perfect. Even though sometimes I am so hard on myself, etc. I still would never change anything major about myself at all. Like I wouldn't like who I was if I was any different.
> 
> How's the weather down at JMU? Any flooding? We got some flooding up here.



I'm glad you're happy with who you are  You should be 

No flooding here. Did have some flood warnings, but it never turned into anything major.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Post more pics please



Jill darlin' where are your pics?  You asked everyone for theirs, but we haven't seen pics from you in like forever.    Please ... let's have the update


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

That's what I said NT  Hey, when you come in here you always talk to other people, not me  I feel so unappreciated


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I just think why would you ever want to be any different than you are now??   I am glad what I told you moved you, it certainly changed me forever.



maybe for the same reason you're busting your butt to increase your leg size ...     Each person sees themselves much differently than the rest of the world.  Would you believe anyone if they told you that you were working out for nothing?  Probably not ... because inside you have a vision of what you'd like to look like.  I think it's the same thing Miss Jenny is seeing.  Is haivng surgery to achieve one's personal outlook on themselves really that much different than pushing ones body in the gym with weights ... I'm sure some will argue that it is, I just don't see it that way.  

I understand being comfortable and confident with yourself.  Most people I know would change something about themselves if they really desired or could (financially).  I'll be the first to tell you I go to the gym and eat healthy first because it makes me look good - secondly because it's a healthier alternative to not doing anything.  When I look in the mirror and see that I've got some shape, some muscles, etc ... it makes me feel good.  


Miss Jenny, you do what you think is right!  

ummmm ... enough of the NT ramble ... 

Sorry Jenny, ladies


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> That's what I said NT  Hey, when you come in here you always talk to other people, not me  I feel so unappreciated



and I apologize for that ...  Miss Jenny.

sometimes I see and just react, then     

I have caught most of what's happening in your world and for some reason, you seem just a bit more outgoing (not sure if that's the word I'm searching for).  You seem just a tad bit more upbeat ... got things on the go ... going here, doing this ... busy busy busy.

Have you chatted with the family back home?  Any plans to go back for a visit while at school?


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Jill darlin' where are your pics?  You asked everyone for theirs, but we haven't seen pics from you in like forever.    Please ... let's have the update


sorry to whore but I'll get Steve to take some tonight. promise.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Looking over your workout, I am amazed at how much you walk and ride your bike.  People here drive everywhere.. I know this has been said before, but I felt the need to bring it up again.
You have inspired me, I think I will walk more often


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 30, 2004)

After spinning, walking, biking, and weights, why do any stationary biking?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2004)

I think I'm going to skip my two classes today and do something fun


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2004)

NT: yes, I do feel more outgoing and I'm having a lot more fun these days  It's all due to me being comfortable in my own skin  Which feels really good  I talk to my family back home at least once a week on the phone and email with my mom all the time. I must say that I don't really miss Sweden. I miss my family, but it feels good being on my own. I'm growing up and leaving the nest and it feels really good 
About the boobs, we'll see what happens 

Jake, I don't always use my bike and feet like that, but I really don't see the point of taking the car (if I would have had one ) or the bus when I can walk to school in 15 mins 

Aggie, cause I felt like it  Good to see you here, didn't think you were following


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 1, 2004)

Morning hottie!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> ... I must say that I don't really miss Sweden. I miss my family, but it feels good being on my own. I'm growing up and leaving the nest and it feels really good



Isn't that the greatest feeling in the world?   I remember when I first moved out, I was on top of the world.  I was in charge of what I did, when, how, who (opps  )

Where do you plan to live once you're done with school?  I understand you're going back to Sweden after this year.  Do you think you'll miss the US or just take away a good learning experience?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> maybe for the same reason you're busting your butt to increase your leg size ...     Each person sees themselves much differently than the rest of the world.  Would you believe anyone if they told you that you were working out for nothing?  Probably not ... because inside you have a vision of what you'd like to look like.  I think it's the same thing Miss Jenny is seeing.  Is haivng surgery to achieve one's personal outlook on themselves really that much different than pushing ones body in the gym with weights ... I'm sure some will argue that it is, I just don't see it that way.



Yeah I guess you are right, BUT I look at Jenny and see a perfect body, I look at myself and I don't.  Would I get surgery to get bigger legs, if that was possible?  I doubt it.  I like the feeling of working for something I want.   and I will get what I want.   

I am not telling Jenny she is wrong in any way, I just think she has a perfect body and should spend that money on a few trips to the islands instead!    

But I do understand your point.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Looking over your workout, I am amazed at how much you walk and ride your bike.  People here drive everywhere.. I know this has been said before, but I felt the need to bring it up again.
> You have inspired me, I think I will walk more often


Sory to whore Jenny... but THOSE are chicken legs?????


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to skip my two classes today and do something fun


What did you do fun?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2004)

Well the day didn't turn out to be very fun..


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Jenny 

BTW, Its so much better having you on our time, instead of you posting when we are all sleeping! Interacting is fun.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2004)

yeah.. right now I really wish I was back in Sweden though..


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

Whats wrong hunny bunny?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2004)

It's Justin.. we broke up.. at first I didn't think we were going to go through with it, but here I am alone and I guess we did.. I just wanna go home..


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

WTF?  Sorry to hear that.  I thought everything was going so good.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 1, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> It's Justin.. we broke up.. at first I didn't think we were going to go through with it, but here I am alone and I guess we did.. I just wanna go home..




What happened sweetie?  What made ya'll decide to end it?  Don't go home hun, you can come stay with me!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

OMG. Pm me the details hon......I will listen. Also pm your e-mail addy. Ill send you a funny.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

I had a really strange feeling that things were going rocky..  Like earlier in your journal when you guys got into an argument.  Thats the first time that I have seen that.

I am sooo sorry babe.  Everything will be ok.  If you feel like talking, you can also PM me


----------



## BritChick (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Jenny, I'm so sorry... I totally relate to you feeling more homesick right now. 
You have tons of support here at IM so lean on us if and whenever you need to.


----------



## lakergirl (Oct 1, 2004)

Jenny... you try to stay strong.. I have no idea what is going on obviously... but my thoughts are with you....if you need anything pm me..


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm sorry honey  *HUGS*


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey guys. Thank you so much for all your support! It means the world to me to have such great friends here  Justin and I talked it all through and decided to continue.. We've been going through some rough times these last couple of months, but hopefully we'll just come through it stronger.

Love you guys


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2004)

Food today has been pretty crappy and inconsistant.. But I've been crying so much that I think I've burned it all off  Also did 45 min of cardio this morning before it all happened. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 1, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey guys. Thank you so much for all your support! It means the world to me to have such great friends here  Justin and I talked it all through and decided to continue.. We've been going through some rough times these last couple of months, but hopefully we'll just come through it stronger.
> 
> Love you guys



Hey Jenny, glad to hear you guys are working out your issues.   
All the best, oh and don't sweat the diet as you said tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2004)

Thank you BC  I guess you know what it's like to move to another country and feel a little lonely when things get rough. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2004)

Was exhausted last night after a rough day.. Going running this morning. I feel a bit guilty about yesterdays meals. I didn't eat for like 8 hours and then Justin and I ate out, got a movie and laid on the couch just holding each other for hours. Relationships are tough sometimes..


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm glad you guys worked everything out. Relationships are hard, I guess that makes the good times even better.
Don't sweat your meals yesterday, just do better today. I'm here for you if you ever need to talk sweetie. Have a better day today.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2004)

Thank you so much Shelley  Yeah, relationships need a lot of work and compromises. I think today will be a better day  Justin and I will go to Starbucks and study a little and then I'm hanging out with the girls tonight. Going to my first football game


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2004)

Saturday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 slice lc bread, salsa
2: Mandarin Chicken salad at wendy's. Plus three fries and a bite of Justin's hamburger.
3: 5 oz chicken, veggies, ff sf gelatin

Too little food, tummy was hurting and giving me a hard time 

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min running


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm glad things are starting to look up princess.  All of IM is cloudy when your sunshine doesn't shine! I know it is hard to adjust to your new life in a new country away from everything and everyone you've ever known.  And those things do put stress on a relationship.  Plus, you never were around each other for extended periods of time as you are now, but I truly think that your love is strong and this is merely a bump in the road.  No relationship goes off without a hitch, without problems, and even without the occassional breakup.  But all of those things, they have the potential to strengthen that relationship.  If love can overcome and conquer, then it's truly meant to be.  Don't give up, keep your head high, and work out those compromises.  It may be good to really lean on your girlfriends for support, and perhaps even seek out someone else or like a support group for people adjusting to a new place.  School is very very stressful without all the other stuff added on top of it, and added up it can make anybody crazy.  Wipe those tears out of your eyes and take a long hypnotizing run outside if you can.  Do whatever relaxes you.  And don't be afraid.  You will be ok, I promise.  Love, Viv


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2004)

Aww, Viv, thank you   I almost started crying reading that!  Justin and I are doing great again. We really share something amazing and it's nothing I want to throw away just cause it's hard sometimes. We just got back from being out for a while, having coffee and then lunch. We have so much fun together and now that the air is cleared between us it's all so much better. We had a long talk yesterday about what we need from each other. I really think he's the one for me 
Thanks for all the advice for adjusting. Though I feel pretty adjusted  Things are different, but a good kind of different. 

You me and Jill really do need to meet one day


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 2, 2004)

Awww, that's great that things with you and Justin are going well! I am so glad to hear it. Hang in there, every couple goes through good times and bad. Diet and all that is looking great!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm so happy to hear the good news!!! Yes I would so _*love*_ to meet you and Jilly!! I *might* be going to Daytona Beach, Florida for a few days in early November with friends, but unfortunately it'd have to be a direct flight no stops.  Are you far from Florida?


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 2, 2004)

Jenny actually lives in Virginia, where I am from GBC. So yeah she's definitely far from Florida. I think that IM should have one big huge meet in a central location, where everyone can come.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 2, 2004)

There is one. It's the 'O' in Vegas. It's not centrally located, but it's been the traditional IM meeting place. Besides between the East Coast and West Coast, centrally located is the freakin' Midwest. Who wants to go there? lol


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey beauty-ful!  Glad things smoothed over with you and Justin. Steve and I have our moments too, men.

Why dont you come to vegas this Oct???? We will meet, you and Justin did. Someday


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey guys!

Terrible stomach thing today.. hurt.. could hardly keep any food. Have been eating too little today.. Couldn't do my shoulder workout. 
And Justin and I are fighting again


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh and I can't go to Vegas. No money for that.


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> 
> Terrible stomach thing today.. hurt.. could hardly keep any food. Have been eating too little today.. Couldn't do my shoulder workout.
> And Justin and I are fighting again


My tummy hurts too, and Im trying to guzzle as much water as I can to prevent bloating tomorrow. 

What happened with you and Justin?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 2, 2004)

Stay strong *HUGS*

We need to have an east coast IM meetup.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah, lets have an east coast meetup 
Justin and I just fight about silly things, we're good again. We were both supposed to party on our own yesterday with friends and I guess that wasn't a good idea. I went to bed early and am now ready for a run


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 3, 2004)

> Justin and I just fight about silly things, we're good again.


A few months ago I got out of a 3.5 year relationship, so trust me, I know exactly what you mean! For some reason when you get a certain point you just start picking each other apart, I have no idea why. I know a lot of couples that do this, actually. Getting in little disputes about different opinions you each have, etc. Hang in there though, these times will definitely pass.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 3, 2004)

Mike, yeah.. It's hard sometimes. But Justin and I are so great together when we don't let things stress us out. We had a wonderful day together today  Am about to go down  to his place for a nice bubble bath


----------



## Jenny (Oct 3, 2004)

I am going to join the triathlon club and the cycling club here  I emailed them and they wrote me back with some information. My roomies are about one thing and that is partying. I'm more than that, and I need to find friends that have the same interests as me. So, I'm going to join some clubs  There's an outdoor club too that I'm going to contact, sounds like fun. If this is going to be the great year that I want it to be I better take control and make it the best year


----------



## Jenny (Oct 3, 2004)

Okay, diet today.. let's see.

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 slice lc bread
2: not a meal, coffee at joe muggs while studying. Half and half and splenda in coffee. Also had a few sips of Justin's Reeses frappé, which tasted amazing 
3: Oriental Shrimp salad, 1 fried shrimp from Justin's plate
4: 6 egg whites, 1 slice lc bread
5: 1 slice lc bread, 2 tbsp pb, 2 cups lc milk

food not great today  I'm somewhat trying to maintain now, pretty happy with where I am 

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk, lotsa hills 
- Weights: shoulders
shoulder presses: 4x8
Lateral raises: 4x8-10
Up right rows: 4x7-8
Rear delt lifts: 4x8
- 20 min stationary biking


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2004)

Its cute that you always take 'bites' and 'tastes' of Justins food-I sometimes do that with Steve's too!

A reese frappe?? OMG  sounds yummy!

As for clubs I think that is a great idea.  I am not a "partyer" at all either-not a drinker either, unlike your roomies. Its also a great way to meet new peeps


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 3, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I am going to join the triathlon club and the cycling club here  I emailed them and they wrote me back with some information. My roomies are about one thing and that is partying. I'm more than that, and I need to find friends that have the same interests as me. So, I'm going to join some clubs  There's an outdoor club too that I'm going to contact, sounds like fun. If this is going to be the great year that I want it to be I better take control and make it the best year


That is such a great idea. You need to find some like-minded people to hang with. I was a member of the outing club all through college, it was the best thing I ever did. Probably very similar to the outdoor club, we did lots of rock climbing, hiking and camping. Loved it!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 4, 2004)

Jill, I know, Joe Muggs has em  I saw the sign for em and I was like " Justin, why don't you get one??"  That's a great way to try things and only have a sip  

Hiker, that sounds great  I think it's actually called the outing club now that I think of it  They don't have any contact info online, but as soon as I get it I'll shoot them an email. They're supposed to have different outdoor events like every week, sounds like so much fun!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

You ladies are so funny, since I don't have a man, when I want to try something I tell my brother to get it so I can taste it.  I wish we had those Reese's frappes  OHH how I want something with peanut butter and chocolate right about now!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 4, 2004)

Yeah, nibbles are fun  Though I'm going to stay away from sugar nibbles this week, at least until friday afternoon  I don't want it to go overboard, even though it only adds about 50-100 cals a day. I feel like being clean clean for a while.
Justin's parents are coming here on the 21st, I'm really looking forward to it  And I want to look perfect


----------



## Jenny (Oct 4, 2004)

Monday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 slice lc bread, salsa
2: 1 turkey burger, 1 tsp pb, veggies, ff ranch
3: 1 cup Edy´s no sugar added ice cream  I bought this for a future treat and then my sister called and her boyfriend just broke up with her. I was sobbing with her and eating ice-cream  Oh well, it was only 200 cals 
4: 5 oz chicken, veggies, salsa
5: 6 whites, veggies, ff ranch, 1 tsp pb

Totals:
1431 cals
152g protein 44%
90g carbs 27%
44g fat 29%

Workouts:
- AM: 40 min running
- Weights: Biceps and triceps
Pushdowns: 3x8
Reverse pushdowns: 2x8
Kickbacks: 3x8
DB curls: 3x8
Hammer curls: 3x8


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You ladies are so funny, since I don't have a man, when I want to try something I tell my brother to get it so I can taste it.  I wish we had those Reese's frappes  OHH how I want something with peanut butter and chocolate right about now!




Men are good for something


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You ladies are so funny, since I don't have a man, when I want to try something I tell my brother to get it so I can taste it.  I wish we had those Reese's frappes  OHH how I want something with peanut butter and chocolate right about now!



Did you say Reese's frappes???!!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 4, 2004)

Brit, I wish I had a link for ya  It was INSANE!! sooo good. Glad I didn't have more though because it's probably a billion cals per shake


----------



## Jenny (Oct 4, 2004)

My roomies have candy and chocolate and poptarts all over the place!! And crackers and peanutbutter, home made cookies and stuff out everywhere.. It's haaaaaard to resist all of that I tell ya!! I guess there's a reason why I have abs and they don't though  Just need to remember that  and stop eating sf ice cream


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> My roomies have candy and chocolate and poptarts all over the place!! And crackers and peanutbutter, home made cookies and stuff out everywhere.. It's haaaaaard to resist all of that I tell ya!! I guess there's a reason why I have abs and they don't though  Just need to remember that  and stop eating sf ice cream


Im glad i dont have rommies  Im not a good 'resister'  

Actually last night I bought Steve a big jar of roasted peanuts. Gotta keep my hands out of the jar.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 4, 2004)

Jill, it definately is hard! I mean they bake at least 2 times a week and the place smells like heaven.. I'm like  Then there's all the pizza they order or make themselves  They're like "Jenny, have a slice! Come on, one won't kill ya!".. it's haaaard I tell ya! It's like a sport for them to make me eat too, they're like cheering me on if I do have a bite  So I just don't even take the first bite  Two of my roomates are in good shape, which kinda annoyes me


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Two of my roomates are in good shape, which kinda annoyes me


Are they 'fit looking' or 'skinny fat' though????

Id rather look a little bulky with muscles, than skinny fat.  Just me though


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

I want to look like a girl on the cover of Shape.  They always have total hotties on there!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2004)

Jill, they're not lean, but they're still in descent shape. I guess you could say skinny-fat, but they look good. One of the girls is a total hottie, and she's the pizza freak.

Greeky, I think those girls are hot too 

We now have even more open bags of m&m's, starburst, cream savers, reeses and other stuff  They bought these new M&M things which are like chocolate bars with mini m&ms inside, saw a commercial for them yesterday too  Not touching it though


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2004)

Tuesday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 slice lc bread, veggies, salsa
2: 5 oz chicken, 1 slice lc bread, veggies, ff ranch, 1 tbsp pb
3: 5 oz chicken, veggies, 1 tsp pb, 5 tbsp sf ice cream
4: 6 whites,  veggies, salsa
5: 1,5 cup lc milk, 1 slice ff cheese, gelatin, lightwhip

Totals:
1537 cals
183g protein 50%
70g carbs 20%
49g fat 30%

Workouts:
- AM: 40 min stationary biking 
- walking to campus and home twice, total of 70 mins
- 30 min stationary


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

I saw a commercial for those m&m bars..... I feel for ya with all the junk around. Geeze, I cant even have peanut butter in my house It must take some real will power. Keep it up darlin!

What are the macros for your lc bread??? Is it sprouted grain?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

resist the evil chocolate Jenny


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 5, 2004)

Blondie!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2004)

Jill, the junk doesn't really bother me. It won't do me any good and I don't need. But yes, it's hard when I get cravings.. And it's like a binge invite each day.. But since I resist it I believe it makes me stronger 
The bread is 60 cals, 5g protein, 5g carbs, 1.5g fat.

NT, no prob, I will  

Sapphy,


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 5, 2004)

> I want to look like a girl on the cover of Shape. They always have total hotties on there!


You know we can all look that way with some computer editing


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha, you're right Katia, there's some serious editing being done. But the girls probably look pretty darn good IRL too


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Jenny, I thought that I would come and tell you how hot you are 

Are you going to miss all the snow you get in Sweden?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank's Jake  That was sweet 

We don't get a lot of snow in the very south of Sweden where I live.. I think we'll get some snow here in VA actually, so I'll be good. I'm looking forward to some serious snowboarding


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Yea, VA gets some good snow I think.  There are mountains back east?  lol

If you want to board, come out west!  I dont board, but my house is big enough for you and Justin to stay at, and go up the mountain.  There are 4 resorts within 30mins of my house


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha, no making fun of our little mountains here  Though they could be described as hills 

Ooooh, Justin and I just might take you up on that  Do you board?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

No, I havent been boarding or skiing for a loooong time.  It costs too much lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't really think I will ever look like one of those girls tho.  I am too big boned and carry significantly more muscle than most of them (especially in my legs) Oh well, I'll be happy when I'm leaner regardless


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2004)

Jake, if I lived 30 mins from a ski resort I'd have a season pass 

Greeky, I know what you mean. I am VERY big boned too, wide shoulders and really wide hips. I don't think that's a bad thing, when we're leaner it just helps us still have shape to our body. Hourglass ya know


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2004)

No morning cardio for me today. Figured I could use a break  I know I do a lot of cardio these days.. It's like a drug and I feel like I haven't done enough if I just do one short session a day  Need to straighten up before I ger overtrained!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2004)

Btw, I think I'm getting leaner.. I notice it in like hands and arms when I'm typing  I really want to get a bf test so I can see what percentage I am


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Btw, I think I'm getting leaner.. I notice it in like hands and arms when I'm typing  I really want to get a bf test so I can see what percentage I am


    

































 j/k


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2004)

Aww, I got the cheeky faces  You know, I do work pretty darn hard for it


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Aww, I got the cheeky faces  You know, I do work pretty darn hard for it


True!!! You deserve it chickie!!

You know I was only joking, right?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> No morning cardio for me today. Figured I could use a break  I know I do a lot of cardio these days.. It's like a drug and I feel like I haven't done enough if I just do one short session a day  Need to straighten up before I ger overtrained!!



I know one may be able to overtrain ... but doing too much cardio, not sure if that is altogether true.  You're healthly and going hard at the cardio and gym ... that can't be bad anyway you look at it.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

You can definitely overtrain with cardio.. leads to injury, sleeplessness, loss of muscle mass.  I KNOW I did it!!  I weighed 10 pounds less than I do now and I looked HORRIBLE, skinny and weak and always hurt.    
Moderation is the key.... IMHO


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2004)

Good morning Jenny, how are you doing?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You can definitely overtrain with cardio.. leads to injury, sleeplessness, loss of muscle mass.  I KNOW I did it!!  I weighed 10 pounds less than I do now and I looked HORRIBLE, skinny and weak and always hurt.
> Moderation is the key.... IMHO



ok  ... the one time I put my foot into my mouth, someone always comes along and disputes it with actual facts ... 

Ok, go with Sapph recommendation


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill, sure 

NT, it's definately possible to overtrain with cardio! I've done it before, almost ruined my knees. I had high resting pulse, troubles sleeping, aches and pains.. ugh, don't want that to happen again..

Sapphy, I know, it's not fun to be there  I was always tired and never felt rested, legs were feeling heavy everytime I moved.. I didn't weight train back then so I was skinny fat.

Brit, hey, good to see you here!  I'm doing pretty well thanks, just stressed about school  Hope you're doing well too!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Brit, hey, good to see you here!  I'm doing pretty well thanks, just stressed about school  Hope you're doing well too!



Try not to stress too much.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Morning Jenny!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

ok ... so one can over do it.  I always revert back to my boxing days for advice.  Run in the morning for cardio, go to work, run to warm up for the boxing gym ... and repeat 5 days a week.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah, that would probably work. 2 rest days per week would allow you to recover. I've just been doing cardio 7 days a week the past weeks.. Which isn't good, I need at least one rest day..


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2004)

Brit, I'll try  Thanks 

Hey Andrea!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2004)

Wednesday:

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1/2 yolk, 1.5  slice lc bread, salsa
2: 5 oz chicken, veggies, ff ranch, gelatin and lightwhip
3: protein shake, 1 cup kashi cereal, 1/2 cup lc milk
4: 6 whites, veggies, salsa
5: 1 cup lc milk, ff cheese, veggies

totals:
1390 cals
174g protein 53%
82g carbs 25%
33g fat 23%

Workouts:
- 35 min walk to campus and home. These are always powerwalks btw, I can't walk slow 
- Weight: chest
DB benchpress: 4x8
Incline benchpress: 4x6-8
DB flyes: 4x8


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I've just been doing cardio 7 days a week the past weeks.. Which isn't good, I need at least one rest day..



Me too


----------



## Jenny (Oct 7, 2004)

Off to 7am spinning  I don't really feel like it to tell you the truth.. Didn't sleep all to great cause my LOUD roomate (I swear, she talks 4 times louder than normal people) was up late!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 7, 2004)

I canceled my spin class, just didn't feel right. Signed up for one tonight. Migh cancel the one tonight too though if I don't feel like going


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 7, 2004)

Morning hottie!!     Sorry about the noisey roomie!   

Don't sweat the spin class babe- with all that walking you do you probably burn a gizillion cals anyhow


----------



## Jenny (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Andrea!  Yeah, she talks sooooooooo loud.. It's so anoying. Like last night she was talking to another girl out in our living room and I couldn't hear what the other girl said (not that I was trying, I wanted to SLEEP), but my roomie was just talking so loud I felt like she was next to me in bed  I'm having a hard time hanging out with her lately, just try to avoid her as much as possible.

I have to go spinning tonight.. Don't feel like it but I really should.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 7, 2004)

I just want to cry.. So much school work to do. I have 4 exams in one week, starting next week  It's all so different from the swedish school system and I'm having a hard time understanding all of it  I feel really pressured to work out LOTS right now, even though it's me putting the pressure on myself. It's like I want to push myself to work out more and harder when I have other stressors in my life too. I feel exhausted!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2004)

Smile my little J.    

I hope your day gets better.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 7, 2004)

Take a few days off to recharge and use your free time to do fun stuff, not work out.  Don't burn out.. don't let it happen hon.  School is tough I know, I cried MANY times.  You absolutely must take time off for yourself, or else you will go crazy.  Please relax honey.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey hun, 
You can do it! It's just a couple of weeks and then the exams will be over and you'll be able to take a break.  
I'm sitting here trying to get myself motivated to work too lol.  Sending resumes is sooooo borring.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks girls  I feel a little better. A lot better actually. Justin took good care of me, I cried a little and he just held me and talked things through with me. That helped so much. Then he prepared a hot bath for me with bath salt, bubbles and candles  (I don't have a bath tub in my bathroom, only a shower) He put some Norah Jones and then left for his afternoon class. I had a wonderful relaxing bath. Justin is so wonderful  Baths together are great, but sometimes a bath on your own is just right  Didn't eat for more than 6 hours though which wasn't a good thing.. I just wasn't hungry and lost the track of time..


----------



## Jenny (Oct 7, 2004)

Thursday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1.5 cup kashi, salsa
2: 4 oz chicken, 1 slice lc bread, veggies, ff ranch
3: 5 oz chicken, 0.5  cup kashi, lc milk, veggies, salsa, 6 almonds
4: 6 whites, veggies, salsa, gelatin, light whip, 6 almonds

totals:
1403 cals
162g protein52%
83g carbs 25%
31g fat 23%

More cals tomorrow.. 

workouts:
- walking from campus
- Back: great workout!! 
WG pulldowns: 4x7-8
CG pulldowns: 4x6-8
CG rows: 4x8-10
DB rows: 4x8
- 45 min running!! OMG, had such an amazing run! Sprinted longer than ever before and didn't have to walk in any of the hills  Felt great


----------



## Jenny (Oct 7, 2004)

Had to increase cals in my two last meals since I missed a meal today. It will be on a decent level, but still pretty low after my 4th meal. I will make up for it tomorrow


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2004)

Yummy, I see almonds!!! I bought Steve a big jar of roasted peanuts-everytime I open the pantry I see them. Ive only had about 5-6 _whole_ peanuts in total What is kashi

BTW Justin is a keeper for sure. How sweet he is.

I didnt know you were only 20!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 7, 2004)

Kashi is cereal.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 7, 2004)

http://www.kashi.com/


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

Jill, yep, I can finally control my almond eating  Hey don't you complain about some little peanuts, try having open bags of chocolate under your nose and fresh baked brownies and rice crispies on the counter in the kitchen 
I look old? 

Aggies, thanks for explaining


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Kashi is cereal? I saw a guy on a weight loss show that used it for a beef substitue for tacos. 

I though you were in your mid 20's. Goss I am old...

What on the agenda this weekend hottie?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

Kashi is cereal  Lots of fiber, more protein 
Nope, I'll be 21 in november  Justin is 25.

This weekend.. Tonight I'll probably go to a party, but I won't drink. 4 exams next week, need to get a lot of work done


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

I am thinking about buying some Kashi now..lol


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey hottie!! Have a great weekend


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

NT,  Give Jill a hug for me 

Greeky, they have some healthy stuff and some not so healthy stuff 

Andrea, thanks hottie!! You have a wonderful weekend too


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

Friday  :

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1/2 cup kashi, lc milk
2: 5 oz chicken, veggies, salsa, ff ranch
treat: puppy chow, something my roomies made  Made the whole week without sugar nibbles  So now it's treat time 
Coffee, tasted justin's Reeses Frappé 
3: chicken salad
4: Chocolate, potatoe chips (baked and regular)

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk, run
- walking from campus
- Weights: legs
Leg press: 4x15-20 owwww
Leg extensions: 4x12
Ham kickbacks: 4x8-12
Deadlifts: 4x10-12
Calf raises: 4x8
- 35 min cardio 

My legs are killing me now


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Puppy chow?? 

Ill deff give Nt a hug for you Anyone else?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

Haha, I told NT to give you a hug for me  But you can hug him for me too  Oooh, and you have to take soooo many pics at the olympia! Are you EXCITED??


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

You are too sweet Jenny!
3 weeks till the olympia!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> NT,  Give Jill a hug for me




yeah me!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 8, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Friday  :
> 
> Meals:
> 1: 6 whites, 1/2 cup kashi, lc milk
> ...


Hey lol, I've had "puppy chow" before. It was a long time ago and someone made it for me. All I remember is that it had some choc. chips, cereal, and some other stuff.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

A woman I work with makes puppy chow around the Holiday!! I love it, she adds peanut butter chips to hers and it's soooo good!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

What is puppy chow, again.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What is puppy chow, again.




Puppy Chow  (it's like a sweet chex mix)

6 cups Crispix cereal
1/2 cup peanut butter (I like crunchy...it adds peanuts!!)
1/2 cup margarine
12 oz chocolate chips
12 oz peanut butter chips
2 cups powdered sugar
I add m&m's too sometimes!! 

Melt peanut butter, margarine and chocolate chips together in the microwave or on the stove.  Stir into cereal.
Put powdered sugar in a paper sack.
Put cereal mixture in and shake until well coated


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

Jenny, help me pick out the healthy ones please?  TY


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

This is the one I have  http://www.kashi.com/golean_cereal.aspx?SID=1&Category_ID=68& It's not perfect, but it's good  Just don't eat too much of it


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

The puppy chow we have doesn't have chocolate chips. Just mini-wheats, peanutbutter and powdered sugar  It's yummy for a treat 

My legs are like noodles right now  That might sound weird, but it's a swedish expression  They're just reeeeeal tired and ready for some food  I think I need more treats


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 8, 2004)

OMG how in the world do you do cardio after legs? Good Job!   
I always have to do cardio before legs ... I know, not the right way to do it, but if I do legs 1st I won't be able to do cardio at all lol.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2004)

Katia, it was hard!!  I did high reps and boy oh boy did I feel the burn.. My legs are so sore today. I felt like a zombie waking up this morning. My back is soooo sore from thursdays back workout and now my legs and butt are killing me  Morning cardio losened them up a little though 

Jake, Hi  how was your birthday?


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

My leggis are sore to from thursday Good sore! Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow. Sweden.

Must be nice living there. 

Wish I had something to do in this crap hole for the weekend


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2004)

Jill, sore is a good thing  Mostly school work this weekend 

Camaro, I'm not in Sweden right now, am in the states for an exchange year.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

OH yea.

Still....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 9, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Wow. Sweden.
> 
> Must be nice living there.
> 
> Wish I had something to do in this crap hole for the weekend


Trout fishing in the Kern river is good ....


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't think it matters where you live, if you don't make the best of it you won't be happy


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

No partying this weekend missy?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2004)

I told you, 4 midterms ... Haven't partied for like 3 weekends! Will act my studying frustrations out in the gym lots this weekend


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

I was teasing about the partying too!
Good girl-study.No puppy chow though! j/k


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm probably going to take a little break from IM. I need a break. Right now it's annoying to me to update my meals everyday. I am doing well with my eating and my workouts and I think I need to just do it and not necessarily show it to the world here. I think I need a break


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2004)

Jill, yeah, I'm studying hard.. Sooo tired


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I'm probably going to take a little break from IM. I need a break. Right now it's annoying to me to update my meals everyday. I am doing well with my eating and my workouts and I think I need to just do it and not necessarily show it to the world here. I think I need a break


Dont leave

Just dont post your meals I'd be ok with that


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Jill, yeah, I'm studying hard.. Sooo tired


Take a nappy


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 9, 2004)

Too bad Jenny. We like to see you here. I feel odd posting in most of the female's journals ... all the estrogen floating around ... but I lurk and marvel at the progress and dedication you and the other ladies show. I will email you if that bikini and leaves in November needs to be uploaded though


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2004)

No nappy, going to the gym instead. Second time today  Might need a pot of coffee to be able to do it though 

I won't leave, just take a break..


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2004)

BC, let me know about the calender  I won't be gone long.. It's just that I've been doing this since 2001, posting meals and workouts.. Feeling a little burned out..


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

You can still play on IM and not post a thing about your meals!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 10, 2004)

Okay, who am I kidding, I can't take a break  I'm going to log again today.. Will take 11 days of no sugar nibbles or treats. Justin's parents are coming in 11 days and we'll be going out to dinner and stuff, so I might treat myself when they're coming. But for now, it's  time


----------



## Jenny (Oct 10, 2004)

Sunday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yoghurt, 1/2 slice lc bread, 1 tsp butter
2: 5 oz chicken, veggies, ff ranch, jello, light whip
3: 20 nuts, 1/2 sf protein bar
4: 4 oz chicken, veggies, salsa, jello, lightwhip, 10 nuts

Workouts:
- AM: 45min running


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Sunday:
> 
> Meals:
> 1: 6 whites, 1 yoghurt, 1/2 slice lc bread, 1 tsp butter
> ...


  Meals


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Jake, Hi  how was your birthday?



You really want to know?  It was the worst one yet.  But I am doing well now


----------



## Jenny (Oct 10, 2004)

Jake, sorry to hear that 

One more thing to add to the "junkfood laying around" list  A box of freshly baked Krispy Kremes  Not even thinking about touching them though


----------



## Jenny (Oct 10, 2004)

I don't want to read another line in my school books


----------



## Jenny (Oct 11, 2004)

Okay guys, I really need a break. This journal won't be updated much and I won't be here much. It's too draining for me and I'm spending way too much time here that I need for other things. I love all my friends here 
Last night I realised I had a journal article report to write this week too, on top of the 4 exams  Won't get much sleep this week.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

Good luck on your exams Jenny.  Don't stay gone too long.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 11, 2004)

Actually, I think I'll be gone long. I feel like this is the end of an era somehow. I think I've been using this forum as a crutch in a way and I think it's time I go see what life is like without it. With people IRL, with meals and workouts functioning without me having to log everything and show it to the world. I'm going to try the old fashioned pen and paper  
I might be back, who knows  Maybe even in a week 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

Best of luck to you sweetie, you will be missed


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 11, 2004)

Good luck Jenny! Don't stay gone too long, you'll definitely be missed here. I think going away from IM will make you realize how much you miss it. Trust me I always have to have a journal, just the support, the suggestions, tons of positive things from it.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey Jenny, we will miss you, pop by from time to time to say hello and good luck with everything!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 11, 2004)

Good luck with school Sweetie!  Come back and see us when you get a chance!


----------



## dschneid (Oct 13, 2004)

I think she will be back soon  

(at least I hope so, she seems like a nice girl)


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Actually, I think I'll be gone long. I feel like this is the end of an era somehow. I think I've been using this forum as a crutch in a way and I think it's time I go see what life is like without it. With people IRL, with meals and workouts functioning without me having to log everything and show it to the world. I'm going to try the old fashioned pen and paper
> I might be back, who knows  Maybe even in a week
> 
> Have a great day everyone



You suck.  First Hilary, now you


----------



## Jenny (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey guys  I'm still alive and doing well  Got A:s on at least 2/3 of my exams last week  I'm one smart swedish cookie 

I like not having a journal  I've bought a cute little book that I write in. It's great cause there I write about my feelings that day and I can be as personal as I want to be. I write in Swedish too so if one of my roomies or someone else feels like taking a sneak peak they wont understand jack  On the cover of the book it says: "a rose doesn't worry about not being pretty enough" which I think is such a pretty line. I wanna be like a rose not worrying about not being pretty enough 
My eating and workouts are right up there and it feels so good 

Premi, don't worry sweets, I'll still be here every now and then, just not having a journal


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

It will do you a world of good. thumb:  IM is fun while at work, but when work is done, so is IM for me.  

Enjoy life ... there is so much to see and do.  We will miss you though, so make sure you come back every once in a while and say hello.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey guys  I'm still alive and doing well  Got A:s on at least 2/3 of my exams last week  I'm one smart swedish cookie
> 
> I like not having a journal  I've bought a cute little book that I write in. It's great cause there I write about my feelings that day and I can be as personal as I want to be. I write in Swedish too so if one of my roomies or someone else feels like taking a sneak peak they wont understand jack  On the cover of the book it says: "a rose doesn't worry about not being pretty enough" which I think is such a pretty line. I wanna be like a rose not worrying about not being pretty enough
> My eating and workouts are right up there and it feels so good
> ...



Hey nice to hear from you Jenny   
Sounds like you are doing awesome and balancing everything in a way that works for you! 
Congrats on the exams, keep up the hard work!


----------

